# Knitting's deepest darkest secrets



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
I use cheap straight needles most of the time
I like acrylic yarn
Have never knit lace
Have tied knots in my knitting
Actually like seaming (don't much like circular knitting)
Have learned how to knit socks (didn't much enjoy it)
Have currently 4 blankets, a cowl, a sweater, two hats, a bathmat, and 2 dishcloths on the needles and tempted to start more projects... don't want to get bored.
Do not understand yarn weights (will probably never understand yarn weights)
Very seldom swatch
Cannot figure out what style I knit.... i just move sticks and string around until fabric forms
Absolutely love knitting and cannot imagine my life without it, even though I do not play by the rules and do not follow the crowd

Okay, let the stoning commence!
(Seriously, do not want to offend anyone, and am not trying to stir, just thought it would be fun to share how we knit and the "big" knitting sins we all commit)


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

No offense taken. I am not the knitting police and thus feel that as long as the project gets done, looks like it should and you as the creator of said project are happy with the results, it's all good. After all, it's YOUR hobby, your time and your materials.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Books ,thanks sooooooo much for the laugh this morning . Continue doing your great work . 
You are absolved , just don't eat for the next week !!


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

I can relate to all of those except that l am hopeless and helpless without a pattern (mind you l can knit scarves beautifully)
and thank you for the chuckle.......


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

Won't get stoned from me. As long as you enjoy knitting and it turns out the way you think it should is all that matters to me. Keep on knitting and enjoy!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

You are so funny. Thanks for the laugh. Great way to start the day.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol. I'm there with you on full needles but I love lace knitting. I just started Lion Brand's Shawl in a ball. Love that yarn.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

IF I have a knitting sin, this is it (and its similar to yours). At the moment I'm knitting and crocheting shawls for a niece to wear on her honeymoon. The ONLY finished one is crocheted of shells I more or less created myself and my daughter wants it or for me to make another for her. I have 3 more on circulars, mainly because I don't want to get bored but also because I found Spiral Staircase Shawl to be inspirational as in I LOVE KNITTING THIS EASY PATTERN! 

I also have 2 chemo hats waiting in line for finishing (my granddaughter is recovering nicely from surgery and her hair is growing back - so they can wait a bit). They got put aside upon that good news and rest on the ottoman because the 2 pair of socks on the floor (waiting Kirchener) absolutely have GOT to be finished first! 

And all of the above need to be finished before I'll work on the big box of WIPs I shoved over in the corner so I could stop feeling guilt pangs.

So which is important, REALLY? Fun or sin? I apparently unconsciously chose FUN!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patterns are more of a suggestion for me _sometimes, but always ready to change them if I feel the desire or need_
I use cheap straight needles most of the time _good circulars, occasionally straights and then cheap_
I like acrylic yarn _often use it- and often the cheap ones are as good_
Have never knit lace _have done and like it_
Have tied knots in my knitting _ me too, especailly at ends of rows_
Actually like seaming (don't much like circular knitting) _seaming is sewing and I don't liek sewing. But doen't like large seamless items as they don't hang well_
Have learned how to knit socks (didn't much enjoy it) _love socks- well before I discovered that they are meant to be hard and that people think they are great to knit_
Have currently 4 blankets, a cowl, a sweater, two hats, a bathmat, and 2 dishcloths on the needles and tempted to start more projects... don't want to get bored. _ At least you know- I have no idea how many WIPS; UFOs over 100_
Do not understand yarn weights (will probably never understand yarn weights) _OK with these- but do prefer the Australian system- nothing to do with what I grew up with I'm sure!_
Cannot figure out what style I knit.... i just move sticks and string around until fabric forms _English flicking_
Absolutely love knitting and cannot imagine my life without it, even though I do not play by the rules and do not follow the crowd _same here- as with socks it turns out I am following the crowd but I didn't know when I started_
_thought I read you don't swatch often but can't find. Horror of horrors how can you ever get anything right if you don't swatch first? :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: Actually I too rarely swatch and things are usually fine. Saved a lot more time by not swatching over my knitting time. Of course I need to frog some things but not usually_

While I think giving advice is great very rarely is something wrong, ity is just different. Occasionally I have corrected people becuase they have said something wrong and so many read it i have felt that it needs correcting. But as to how you knit, what you knit, swatching etc etc etc it really doesn't matter. What works for you and looks fine is all that matters (fine being you are happy with it for where you are at the time).


----------



## amyhenchey (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for making me smile this morning.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I love it! I read KP every day and often feel there is something wrong with me because I don't care about what kind of knitting needles I use, how fast I knit or what yarn is the best. Like you, I sit down at night and completely relax and frog constantly and am in heaven. I often take items I have made to the Salvation Army because they don't fit or I don't like them. I knit scarves for the military and that makes me happy. I do admire the people on this site. They are so talented.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Bad girl :sm17: :sm09: 
I, of course, am without sin, a perfect knitter in every way and if you believe that, you'll believe anything. :sm09: 
Shhh - I've never knitted socks or a dish cloth and I've decided I'm just not going to. (Shriek.) I don't care how much I might allegedly enjoy doing them - I just _won't_ do it and that's that. 
Shhh - I tie knots too when it suits me. 
Shhh - I can't design and I need a pattern - modifications can end in disaster so I'll search for the exact pattern I want. I learnt the hard way that apart from lengthening and shortening a well written pattern is my friend.
Slap me silly!!
:sm09:


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm right with you on most of those points! I follow patterns, I hate seaming, have never knit socks, and never swatch. Lol


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

You are not alone in most of those. I do knit socks and do enjoy that. Circular knitting? I like it for some items, but do use my cheap circular needles for straight work because the ends don't hit my chair arms and the project fits better in my bags when travelling or knitting in my kayak. 
I have an old pattern wheel that you dial for stitch numbers based on what size yarn you're using. That's where most of my patterns come from as I design as I go.
Projects?
SMH here and LOL ing. I can't begin to list what's been started and is still waiting to be finished. 
No, I don't swatch, either. Can't remember when I did that last.
Yes, knitting is a major part of my life and has been for somewhere around 50 years. When I wasn't knitting I was embroidering or sewing and sometimes making jewelry.
I just finished my first official week of retirement and my husband was rather disappointed in my accomplishments around here and wasn't impressed when I told him how many knit projects I finished. 
He was expecting the front door painting project to be finished, our acreage mowed (not in this heat I won't), window sills scraped and ready for painting, old bird nests off the porches, paint picked out for sills inside and out, and the porches. 
My response to his nagging is that it's only July, I can paint right on through September, the inside sills can be done any time of year, I have the primer, I'm not standing outside on the south side of the house working on the two peeling window sills in 98 deg heat, and the bird nests will come down when I'm good and ready for that mess.
Sheesh.....
OK back to my knitting now.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

amyhenchey said:


> Thanks for making me smile this morning.


Come on, Amy! Fess up!


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

???????? Yay, someone who also knits like me!


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Good morning and thanks for the chuckle. We all have those "sins" or "quirks" that make us the individuals we are. ????????


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

LOL, maybe the "knitting police" will get me for this. 

After 10 years of knitting, I still can't:
get a gauge.
count rows.
pick up stitches.

My one cardigan sweater was a disaster. The sleeves were far too long. Anyone else would have simply re-done them but I gave the sweater to Goodwill. 

I'm happy with the "mindless knitting" that my former knitting instructor (and LYS owner) sneered at.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I really enjoyed reading this
I too do a few of these things like:
I like acrylic yarn
Have never knit lace
Have tied knots in my knitting
Have learned how to knit socks (didn't much enjoy it)
Do not understand yarn weights (will probably never understand yarn weights)
Very seldom swatch
Absolutely love knitting and cannot imagine my life without it, even though I do not play by the rules and do not follow the crowd
I can add one to this I very very seldom buy a patern unless buying a knitting magazine counts. I search the net and find something I like for free, or beg and borrow a pattern. 
I LOVE KNITTING
Really need to post pics of all my creations this year thus far.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

If you get stoned can I get stoned too?? I haven't been stoned since the 70's, LOL!! Gave it up for adult pursuits. But seriously knitting is a personal trip (pun intended). Keep being an opinionated knitter. It's your hobby to be done in your time and in your way. Enjoy! 

My dark secrets...way more yarn, needles, patterns, etc...than I will EVER use. No swatching. Use acrylic and all other forms of yarn. Projects tucked away all over the house. Three full bookcases of knitting books but don't use them for patterns more for ideas and guides. Don't follow a pattern exactly and never use the recommended yarn. Make projects and don't write up the pattern. Now that I have confessed it's off for another cup of coffee!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

The fact that you absolutely love knitting is all that matters!


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

pyfairy said:


> My dark secrets...way more yarn, needles, patterns, etc...than I will EVER use. No swatching. Use acrylic and all other forms of yarn. Projects tucked away all over the house. Three full bookcases of knitting books but don't use them for patterns more for ideas and guides. Don't follow a pattern exactly and never use the recommended yarn. Make projects and don't write up the pattern. Now that I have confessed it's off for another cup of coffee!


Me too. I have often said that if my husband REALLY knew how much yarn I have he'd probably divorce me!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


You do what you want to do! Enjoy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, while we are ' fessing up ', I also knit with manmade fibres ( gulp, ???? )and I also tie knots ( ???? ) and long may that continue....... Lol
I also have wayyyyyy more yarn than I need, ????


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

YarnStalker said:


> You are not alone in most of those. I do knit socks and do enjoy that. Circular knitting? I like it for some items, but do use my cheap circular needles for straight work because the ends don't hit my chair arms and the project fits better in my bags when travelling or knitting in my kayak.
> I have an old pattern wheel that you dial for stitch numbers based on what size yarn you're using. That's where most of my patterns come from as I design as I go.
> Projects?
> SMH here and LOL ing. I can't begin to list what's been started and is still waiting to be finished.
> ...


Errr...ummm...excuse me but is your DH still working while you are "retired" or is he
doing other hard work on your property? Just thought I would ask, if that's alright.
Neither of us would work outside in high heat, & nobody would expect anyone to,
unless they want them to keel over with sunstroke or get skin cancer.

Carry on knitting and crocheting, I say. The house will be there long after you have
gone, unless something really unusual happens.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning, fellow knitting sinners....I swatch only when I've never used that kind of yarn before. I knit almost exclusively with circulars, either one set or two, as I can't figure out magic loop. On the rare occasion when I use straights, as soon as I finish a row, I drop the empty needle and wonder why it isn't hanging by a cord like my circulars. I have arthritis, thus the use of circs for all, and have to use wood or bamboo for the warmth of the needles.....even when metal would let the work slide so much better. And, as mentioned the circs don't get tangled up in my clothes and chair arms, and the weight on the needles doesn't hurt my wrists. Mostly, I call my sins self defense. Sounds so much better. Oh, and charts? Forget it.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Your style is pretty much my style, and this applies to my whole life. I think it's wonderful Thant folks have their dream needles and yarns, but I probably have 200 sets of needles of all types and materials. I even have some most people never knew existed,they are old. So we'll go on about our business without worrying about needles, yarn or speed, that's my big thing. I knit for fun so if it takes me six months to finish a sweater or even a scarf it's ok.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

To yarnstalker, is he serious?? It's hot outside! That's quite a list of chores unless you're homesteading. I hope he's helping!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I too find that patterns are more of a suggestion for me sometimes, but always ready to change them if I feel the desire or need
I basically hord needles, just love purchasing them, almost as much as fiber. I love interchangeables....usually the more expensive ones, not because of the price but they feel better in my hands. Love square ones ever since I tried Kollage, so have been buying those now.
I like any fiber that feels right , I love just feeling yarn. If it looks right (and if I am lucky enough to be able to feel it) I've bought it. I over buy because I generally don't know what I will be using it for so more is better.
I say I have never knit lace- am in process of finding the right shawl pattern and yarn. But, many of the sweaters I made have intricate "lace open work stitching" patterns and I loved doing them. So maybe I just don't know what qualifies as "lace"? Does it have to be a shawl or doily or table cloth???
Have tied knots in my knitting mostly at ends of rows or in emergency situations - you do what you need to do!
Sometimes I hate seaming, sometimes I don't mind it....moods change.
Have never knit a sock. Do not get it????? Why do people knit socks???? Never asked because I never wanted to insult anyone. But early in my knitting life-first 50 years-no one suggested knitting socks!!! Lately- last 10+ years that is all you read or hear about. Why? Unless they are for skiing or boots??? Don't get it. Don't you wan't people to see your work? Aren't knit socks, even on smallest needles and 'sock yarn' bulky making normal sized shoes "tight"??????
Have no idea how many WIPS I have? Some are finished need to be sewn together but....I know are now Way to big for me so why sew them. 
I knit for very FEW people. Learned years ago most people do not appreciate the work, expense and love put into a hand knit piece of art. Therefore why do it??? 
Have no idea -not sure I want to know- size of my stash. 100s & 100s of skeins /balls/hanks of yarn
Do not know why the obsession/difference in what is a 'cake', skein', 'hank', 'ball' etc of yarn. Understand it when I look it up but have a mental block and can not/will not retain this information!
Do not understand this "new" yarn weight numbering system? (will probably never understand yarn weight if they keep playing with how they call it. ) grew up on stitches and rows per inch and terms like lace, sport, worsted etc. that is what I understand! Same with ply!!!
Cannot figure out what style I knit.... i just move sticks and string around until fabric forms.
Absolutely love knitting and cannot imagine my life without it, even though I never knew I wasn't playing by the rules - sorry to all my students if I taught you without the rules and did not teach you about socks! I did teach you to knit both sleeves and cardigan fronts at the same time!!! I also taught you to swatch, even though we didn't block our swatch unless it was a special circumstance! 

I knit to relax, have fun and often be with others. I will not criticize their technique and hope they will be kind in return. Offering help if they see me going into a dark hole and vice versa is always appreciated!


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Antique one....absolutely I do not do charts either! I've had people tell me that they can't read or figure out written patterns. I grew up reading patterns. They make much more sense to me than charts. I like patterns that give you written and charted directions so that you can pick the version that works best for you.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

darowil said:


> ...Do not understand yarn weights (will probably never understand yarn weights) _OK with these- but do prefer the Australian system- nothing to do with what I grew up with I'm sure!_..."
> 
> What is the Australian system?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CHinNWOH said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > ...Do not understand yarn weights (will probably never understand yarn weights) _OK with these- but do prefer the Australian system- nothing to do with what I grew up with I'm sure!_..."
> ...


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

darowil said:


> We use ply to determine weight (no relation now to the number of strands that make up the yarn). The smaller the ply the thinner the yarn So 1 ply is cobweb, 10 ply is worsted (Aran in the UK) and different ones inbtween and does go higher though after 12 often don't actually give a ply.
> Moast common are 2 (lace weight),3 (light fingering),4 (fingering),5 (sport),8 (DK),12 ply with 10 increasing in usage in recent years. These are rough comparisons- and I do struggle with the newer US number system- for some reason the names make more sense to me though the 'new' numbers have been around for me as long as I have much contact with the American knitting scene.
> But at times any of the other plys can be used with a different yarn.
> 
> The naming here I believe stems from when fingering weight yarn was comprised of 4 strands so 4 ply, 8 ply when they doubled 4ply-and why UK and US say DK.


So it is the same as the UK, right?


----------



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

I never do a test gauge. 
I never use cable needles.


----------



## grannykeever (May 11, 2016)

YarnStalker said:


> You are not alone in most of those. I do knit socks and do enjoy that. Circular knitting? I like it for some items, but do use my cheap circular needles for straight work because the ends don't hit my chair arms and the project fits better in my bags when travelling or knitting in my kayak.
> I have an old pattern wheel that you dial for stitch numbers based on what size yarn you're using. That's where most of my patterns come from as I design as I go.
> Projects?
> SMH here and LOL ing. I can't begin to list what's been started and is still waiting to be finished.
> ...


Your husband has poor since of what retirement is suppose to be like. I am with you, knit away! :sm23:


----------



## grannykeever (May 11, 2016)

I say to each is his own. Every one has there own likes and dislikes. As long has you are having fun and enjoy the process of knitting. I started knitting to relieve stress.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


Come sit right here by me. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

You have a sense of adventure I admire and understand.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

CherylH said:


> Me too. I have often said that if my husband REALLY knew how much yarn I have he'd probably divorce me!


I've hidden some of my yarn so well, I can't even find it! And dang if he didn't see the package that came from WEBS yesterday, full of yak down that was marked down too much to resist!! Anyway, it's a lot cheaper than jewelry!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok, confession time.
*gasp* I often combine patterns to get the effect/result I want! Right now I'm knitting a crescent shawl from 1pattern, but putting in charts from another. Those charts came from a sock pattern, & I loved them. But I DON'T like knitting socks at all. So I decided to put the design in a more useful (to me) garment. Figuring out how to change the charts written for in the round to back & forth has been interesting. 
*gasp* I rarely know who a project is for while I knit it, I just choose based on the challenge & interest I think the project has for me.
*gasp* I also use acrylics, have tied knots, & don't see the point of knitting face or dish cloths. Call me weird. Won't be the first time.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Forgive me KPers for I have sinned. I love acrylics since I don't like fussing with hand washing and neither do my friends and relations. I usually tie knots at the ends of rows. I slip stich crochet most items together since it is strong and easy to remove if the seam isn't right. I don't like charts and if there is a pattern I want to make that has one, I translate it to written instructions. I never learned the Kitchener stitch. My eyes glaze over when I read the instructions for Magic Loop or Russian Join. I have piles and piles of patterns I have printed off that will never be knit or crocheted. I sometimes neglect to put in a lifeline on complicated (for me) work and end up taking the Lord's name in vain. I have to use a pattern. If I think I know what I am doing and wing it, I end up with a hot mess. If I get to a point in a project where it looks like it will be a pain in the butt, I put the item aside for "later", but I do eventually finish everything. I have corrected really loose stiches in sweaters in the underarm shaping by just pulling the yarn until the stiches close up and then TIE OFF THE YARN!!! I hope you absolve me, but I must warn you that I probably won't change and will have to confess the same sins over and over and over.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

You are so funny! I relate to the majority of the things you listed....lol


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


No stoning from me.

I too believe patterns are guidelines, use both straights and circulars, use acrylic but other yarns as well, I have knitted lace but didn't enjoy the experience, have yarn and patterns for socks but have not yet tried them, have tied knots although I try really hard to do it at the end of a row, can't work on more than one thing about a time, yarn weights confuse me as well, swatching depends on what I'm making, I knit continental, and I love yarny stuff too.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I'm have stepped over the line into the twilight zone of spinning...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CHinNWOH said:


> So it is the same as the UK, right?


Not quite- we remain consistent with ply for all the yarn (well until they stop given a weight at all). The UK after 4 ply move to names. So our 5 ply is Sport, 8 ply DK and then to confuse things 10 ply is Aran. 
And of course any comparison is complicated by the fact that often 2 yarns meant to be the same weight are actually different. And you can see there is a jump in both the US and UK system from our 5 ply to our 8 ply. And we have had at times had both 6 and 7 ply though not often. A few of the heavier sock yarns (from Germany as far as I can remember) are actually around a 6 ply. 
BTW light worsted and DK are around the same (8ply) though sometimes DK is closer to a Sport weight! So maybe around our 6 ply. 
So you can see why getting yarn weights worked out is confusing- it is not just that there are 3 major ways of classing them in the English speaking countries (I class ours as a major one becuase while we are small New Zealand and South Africa also use it. So it isn't really Australian) but that even within systems there are variations. I guess 4 methods as the US is meant to be going to a number classification instead.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

You are so funny. I especially like this one:just move sticks and string around until fabric forms


----------



## sollyb (Jul 14, 2016)

What a good laugh! Love this thread!

I see there are at least a couple of others here who collect needles. I love the tools as much, maybe more, than the actual knitting. I have so many needles, and a huge collection of crochet hooks. So why wouldn't I also have a lot of yarn? Oh, yeah, I do have a lot of yarn!

Anybody remember Bernat Aero needles? Brittany needles in walnut? I will not use a straight needle unless absolutely desperate for a particular size, and even then will usually sub in the closest size in interchangeables. But my Brittany walnut needles are gorgeous to look at. I take them out and admire them from time to time.

I also tie knots when necessary. I like acrylic because it likes me. I like wool, but it definitely does not like me, I can't wear it. I refuse to handwash anything. I also confess I love learning, new tools, new (to me) techniques, but often once I learn something new, I'm done with it, on to the next new skill. 

Now that my physical capacity is lowered, I am more patient with the processes of knitting and crocheting, so it is fun to find I am learning to love the process itself. Even landing "in the frog pond" as someone recently called it, is not anything to get upset about as it used to be, it is just part of the process, and I'm learning to do it well.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for starting this fun thread, Books. I also like acrylic yarn, mostly because it's what I can usually afford, and it's easy care. I like to knit socks, but have never understood magic loop. I just use double points. I do like circular knitting, and will go to great lengths not to have to sew a seam in my knitting. I think Russian join and life lines are pains in the butt and a waste of time, and I have tied knots! I think most of the LYS's I've visited are snobby, and their yarn is over priced (JMO, don't shoot me on that one). I also have way more patterns than I'll be able to finish in my lifetime. My UFO's are uncharacteristically low at this time for me. 1 dishcloth, 1 prayer shawl, 1 baby blanket, 1 crochet blanket that I'm creating without a pattern, 1 thread crochet dresser scarf I may never finish. The worst of my knitting sins is probably the way I knit. I'm a lefty and I knit like one too. I flick backwards.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I flick backwards.


Wish I could see that!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Wish I could see that!


It's not pretty, but the results are sometimes.

:sm09:


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


You are exceptional. I have never swatched. I learned to knit socks and vowed not to do it again. I like seaming. I too, absolutely love knitting and I'm pretty sure I don't even know the rules let alone play by them. I love your post. You sound terrific. Wait, I think I just said I'm terrific too! Well, great minds think alike and all that.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me _sometimes, but always ready to change them if I feel the desire or need_
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time _good circulars, occasionally straights and then cheap_
> I like acrylic yarn _often use it- and often the cheap ones are as good_
> Have never knit lace _have done and like it_
> ...


Ditto and Amen


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I am just like you !!!!!!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I can relate to almost everyone else's sins, I love looking at patterns but seldom follow one. I also love knitting socks, just not ML, or Toe up, or two at a time, sorry!! I use whatever yarn I have to make whatever I feel like, but love wool( I am Aussie) and learned to spin a long time ago, am addicted to the smell of wool. I knit for fun and relaxation, meet my friends regularly to sit and knit all day (shock horror, in public), who cares! I don't make a swatch, except occasionally to work out how many stitches I need. I would love to knit lace, but haven't worked out what to do with it.
I do try to finish one thing before starting another, otherwise things can get out of control. I don't block anything, haven't needed to! I don't make knots in my work, don't like the look of them, just knit in the two ends if I can't avoid it. I am envious of all who live in cooler climates, we don't wear a lot of hand knits because it is too warm in Sydney.????


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, since it's confession time...
I regard all patterns as only guidelines and learned that in my sewing classes long before I learned to knit. I make changes to suit me...some big, some small. Also, I rarely use the yarn called for in the pattern. Most of the time, I can picture the pattern a lot prettier & nicer with a different yarn...hopefully something from my very large stash. 

I'm a bad procrastinator & I get bored easily. That's why I like to knit lace & prefer patterns that are mostly lace with little or no stockinette stitch in them. Because I get bored easily, I also have a lot of WIPs (you wouldn't want to know how many).

I've never knit socks because I'd probably get bored & not finish the 2nd one. I've learned the ML & if I can do 2AAT, then maybe I'll make a pair someday.

Rarely swatch unless I'm making something that has to fit like a sweater...rarely knit sweaters.
Last, but not least, I almost never use any markers when I'm knitting lace. Only if I feel it's necessary to follow the pattern, which rarely happens. I've gotten so good at recovering my lace stitches if I have to frog (lots of experience with that); so don't use lifelines either.

Considering all this, I would be the last person to take issue with how others knit or what yarn they use. That's their business, not mine. Thank God there are no knitting police; or I'd be arrested LOL!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love this thread!!! I don't swatch, my idea of swatching is to cast on required amount if stitches for the first piece, do a few rows, measure it to see if it will fit, most times it is the right size. If it doesn't I frog it and start again. Probably be quicker to swatch sometimes. I change patterns all the time, it's how my Mum taught me to knit. I really should finish or frog my WIPs. I find stitch markers just get in my way, unless I am knitting in the round and want to know where the row starts. I have never used a lifeline in any of knitting. I love acrylic yarn (and some others too). I've never tried knitting socks. I absolutely love knitting. ????


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't have a stash! I'm a spinner and don't recall the last time I bought yarn. I never have more than two wip (socks and anything else). I hate knitting baby anything. I always swatch 6x6 so I have squares for blankets. My favorite needles are, get this, STITCHBERRY!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I can relate to most of what you say, gave me a smile to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

I am so with you! It is good to know there are many of us in the same knitting club.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm with you - don't follow the rules, things work out fine. Am obsessive in some areas, definitely not in this one! Need some relief somewhere, after all!!!!!



books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You are hereby sentenced to continue knitting for the next 20 years, the catch? Just keep enjoying what you are doing.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol he cats out of the bag.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I could have written this myself. Only difference is I have never tried to knit socks (don't want to) and I do like knitting with circular needles when necessary. The rest is good.


----------



## mommomtwo (Dec 3, 2011)

For the most part, I am your twin!!!!!!!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I love this thread! I shhhhh, use acrylic, sometimes just tie knots, othertimes just fudge over mistakes, and only swatch with mystery yarn ( and then don't do the official large swatch).

I've recently tried lace and hence needed to block for the first time, but cheated. I start things, don't like them, and hand them over to a very patient lady who frogs them and crochets for charity.

Once I got so angry with something that just wouldn't go right I buried it in the garden. On top of the pet's graveyard - it was acylic so will be uncovered in due course, perhaps to the confusion of the next owners of the house.

Oh, and I buy yarn I will never live long enough to use, even though I know I won't. My knitting needle storage is so haphazard I can usually identify them by the feel.

And many other things I daren't mention .....


----------



## bobbie4 (Mar 24, 2016)

What a great way to start a Mon. AM. So glad I am not the only one who cannot knit without a pattern. I do knit socks. In the process of knitting a baby crib blanket with 15 different squares; so far so good. Heat has gotten to me so have to continue with square #13 when spirit moves me. I also used to knot at ends, not any more. The hardest part of this is seaming together - gads, I dislike doing that. I thoroughly enjoy all the comments on KP and have learned a lot. There is so much about knitting I never knew. Never too old to learn, right. Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love this thread!!! I don't swatch, my idea of swatching is to cast on required amount if stitches for the first piece, do a few rows, measure it to see if it will fit, most times it is the right size. If it doesn't I frog it and start again. Probably be quicker to swatch sometimes. I change patterns all the time, it's how my Mum taught me to knit. I really should finish or frog my WIPs. I find stitch markers just get in my way, unless I am knitting in the round and want to know where the row starts. I have never used a lifeline in any of knitting. I love acrylic yarn (and some others too). I've never tried knitting socks. I absolutely love knitting. ????


Sometimes swatching saves you time- but if you consider all the times it works overall do you think you have saved time? I'm sure I have by doing similar to you. In fact often when I have swatched the item still turns out the wrong size so I have wasted even more time! And yes that includes when I have done everything according to the 'rule' book


----------



## tattinrn (Dec 6, 2011)

Good, good, good for you!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm laughing at this one. 

I just finished reading Wicked The Life & Times of the Wicked Witch of the West by Gregory Maguire.

The answers here could be a book also called Stick-ed The Life & Times of Knitters all over the world! LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sometimes swatching saves you time- but if you consider all the times it works overall do you think you have saved time? I'm sure I have by doing similar to you. In fact often when I have swatched the item still turns out the wrong size so I have wasted even more time! And yes that includes when I have done everything according to the 'rule' book


I agree sometimes it would save you time, but I mostly knit with the same types of yarn and you do get to know if it will fit or not without doing a swatch. I just think in the time I knit a swatch I could be halfway up a sleeve or something, I know I should swatch but I could probably count on one hand how many I've actually done. ???? Ros


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I admit I love my Addis...but I only swatch if I've never used the yarn before. I would be lost without a pattern, but I do make changes as I go along. I have used acrylic yarn and enjoyed it....and definitely do not have the patience for lace. I never use patterns with charts! If I don't enjoy knitting something I don't do it, and I don't like charts.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


With the exception of the WIP's and the sock knitting, I could have written this. Bravo for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> I agree sometimes it would save you time, but I mostly knit with the same types of yarn and you do get to know if it will fit or not without doing a swatch. I just think in the time I knit a swatch I could be halfway up a sleeve or something, I know I should swatch but I could probably count on one hand how many I've actually done. ???? Ros


My thinking exactly- experience helps I guess as well.


----------



## bookwormmike (Jul 16, 2016)

What a great thread! I guess I'm a middle of the road sinner. Example: The sweater fronts I'm working on have purl decreases that at some points go into the knit cables. I didn't like how they looked so I do a k or a p decrease, whichever looks better to me. Sometimes I swatch but not always. I use knots if I need to. Maybe it's just a matter of whatever works.

Thanks for the education. And the laughs. This old lady is lovin' it!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I love this thread! I shhhhh, use acrylic, sometimes just tie knots, othertimes just fudge over mistakes, and only swatch with mystery yarn ( and then don't do the official large swatch).
> 
> I've recently tried lace and hence needed to block for the first time, but cheated. I start things, don't like them, and hand them over to a very patient lady who frogs them and crochets for charity.
> 
> ...


You haven't seen my knitting needle drawer!!!!


----------



## Draig goch (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I can't stone you as everything except circular needles would be part of my confession. I don't use straight needles at all I use cheap circulars and treat them as straights turning when I get to the end of a row. :sm04:


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
Patterns are more of a suggestion for me -- and most times a good starting point

I use cheap straight needles most of the time - most of the ones I use I've 'inherited' as in: I'm cleaning out my (or my aunt, mom, sister, etc..) knitting stuff, do you want it? Here take it!

I like acrylic yarn -- easy to work with, easy care, inexpensive, and very pretty colors.

Have never knit lace -- simple lace, yes. complicated, like doily's, I covet. Tried it once for a shawl, and ended up frustrated, still have the yarn.

Have tied knots in my knitting -- is there any other way? :sm02: 

Actually like seaming (don't much like circular knitting) -- hats and fingerless gloves, definitely, but I'll allow for some cowls and capes. 

Have learned how to knit socks (didn't much enjoy it) -- Gulp- I can't get the hang of double pointed... mea culpa. Does this also include gloves?

Have currently 4 blankets, a cowl, a sweater, two hats, a bathmat, and 2 dishcloths on the needles and tempted to start more projects... don't want to get bored. -- Oh thank goodness. I've multiple projects going at once too. 

Do not understand yarn weights (will probably never understand yarn weights) -- I agree, they seem to vary by manufacturer. I think they are only 'suggestions' as well.

Very seldom swatch --- only if I must. I know I knit loose, so if it's a top or hat, I have to. If I'm making a blanket, I'll do a sample 30 stitches x 10 rows. I'm making an afghan, 187 was supposed to be 54 inches.... my 148 IS 52 inches!!!! Didn't swatch, just figured if I cut the stitch count by 2 pattern repeats, it would be smaller - HA!!!

Cannot figure out what style I knit.... i just move sticks and string around until fabric forms - that's a great style, works well.

Absolutely love knitting and cannot imagine my life without it, even though I do not play by the rules and do not follow the crowd -- Who wrote the rules and why should we all follow them? You are not alone, I'm right behind you a few steps.

Okay, let the stoning commence! - I knitted a shield we can both hide behind 
(Seriously, do not want to offend anyone, and am not trying :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm01: :sm02: :sm06: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Books, thanks for the laugh with my first cup of coffee this morning! I would say that you are in good company when it comes to the knitting sins! I suppose if I knitted for a living rather then for pleasure, I might have to be more concerned about the 'do's and don'ts'. But since I don't knit for profit, I am fine with what works for me. If the knitting police show up at my door I will slam it in their faces! :sm09:


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

"Have currently 4 blankets, a cowl, a sweater, two hats, a bathmat, and 2 dishcloths on the needles and tempted to start more projects... don't want to get bored." My favorite line. Thanks!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


Let him/her who has not sinned cast the first stone etc. etc. Can equate to a lot of those. :sm09:


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Wonderful, you are a kindred soul! So glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey, there is no right or wrong way to knit. So, if they exist, the knitting police will not be visiting. WIPs -- we all have those; we just don't always mention how many...The fact that I know my knitting style has no bearing on anyone else. With knitting -- there are no rules! Swatch if you want; don't if you hate wasting the time; I frog with the best! If you enjoy knitting, knit on; you are among friends.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

You are a real hoot! Your post made my day!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like you knit to the beat of a different drummer! I say that is just fine 'cause we all have to find our niche and as long as we enjoy what we do and knit--then I say, Go With It!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Ahh Books what a great thread!!!! Seems a lot of us have our own knitting/ crocheting sins.. I have an awful time reading patterns. I hold my needles what every way I can. I have issues holding them so it looks odd how I knit... I have had a few folks point out my flaws in my knitting style. Thanks again for this!!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

LBush1144 said:


> Hey, there is no right or wrong way to knit. So, if they exist, the knitting police will not be visiting. WIPs -- we all have those; we just don't always mention how many...The fact that I know my knitting style has no bearing on anyone else. With knitting -- there are no rules! Swatch if you want; don't if you hate wasting the time; I frog with the best! If you enjoy knitting, knit on; you are among friends.


Haha love your comments... come to the knit group I go to, there are 3 that think they are!!! Hehe.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Other than all the projects you have not finished, and knitting sox , we are pretty much the same. I like to keep my hands busy so I keep it simple. I buy my yarn at Wal Mart, prefer straight needles, if I come across a knot in my yarn I knit it right in,
etc etc. I would make some of these ladies cringe, but I enjoy myself and do get projects finished eventually and even get compliments. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

I almost never swatch. I occasionally tie knots. I knit in a very strange way, though the finished product looks okay. It often takes me a few tries when attempting something new.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

When the very first person figured out how to make fabric with 2 sticks and piece of yarn, there were no rules! Knit however you want, as long as you like the end result it does not matter how you got there!.. What ever rings your bell!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

No stones here, as long as you enjoy your knitting what does it matter.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

I like this one - no rules - hate rules in my "fun projects" - more than enough rules in life!



Beetytwird said:


> When the very first person figured out how to make fabric with 2 sticks and piece of yarn, there were no rules! Knit however you want, as long as you like the end result it does not matter how you got there!.. What ever rings your bell!!!


----------



## knit1purl1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone. What a laugh. We do as much or as little as we want, in as much or as little time as we want. It's our hobby and we love it. If, no when, I get fed up with something, I find another pattern (hopeless without a pattern) and start another garment. I like to knit baby clothes, which I give to anyone that wants hand-knit items. I don't like to have more than three wip or I mislay the patterns. I haven't yet mastered circular needles. One thing I don't do is knot, as I can still feel Mum's disapproval over my shoulder and I am 63 (she died when I was 26).


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Loved the laughs!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


That is a wonderfully and truthful post to read

:sm09:


----------



## Tigerwiggy (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree with the others, do whatever works for you. If no one ever stepped outside the box we wouldn't have all the options we do. I used to have to acquire every pc. of equip needed for a craft before I attempted the craft. I found I spent a lot of time acquiring and not much time crafting. I spent lots of money on things I didn't need or use. 

Life is short. Do what brings you joy.


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

Books, four our fathers and 4 hail Mary's should do it. I'm a knitting snob. Have to knit with my expensive needles. No one I know knits, so I'm the only one who knows what they are. But they just make me feel so good! I seldom swatch, but after 40 years of knitting, my gauge is not the same for each yarn (if you're thinking 'then you'd better swatch') you'd be right. I started a hand made quilt for my sister's 60th birthday about 5 years ago, she has seen it and knows it's for her. It still needs to be quilted, and her birthday is in 2 months......and still I knit. I've placed the quilt over the chair that I sit in so I can't ignore it, but I've found it to be fairly comfortable to throw over my legs while I knit. I'm thinking of retiring from nursing after 45 years, so scaling everything back would be prudent. Everything except the two knitting machines I just bought with all the contraband that goes with them. If you need me later, I'll be headed over to church to confession.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

My mother would also show her disapproval of not following rules in knitting, etc. She used to say "you'll never finish anything in life". That still haunts me. Never made pecan lassies, because hers always looked perfect in those horrid little pans (I have long nails, and they wouldn't allow me to form them correctly in Mom's eyes), wouldn't make her pecan cake (some call it fruitcake - hate fruitcake - this one I tried when I had nothing else in the house, and I Love It! Make 65 or 70 little ones at Christmas and freeze, freeze, freeze. Send to Hawaii, Tennessee, etc.)

But now that Mom is gone, I make pecan lassies, pecan cake, AND I HAVE COUNTLESS WIP's, but that is okay! I did finish two degrees, working on the third - you see Mom, I DO finish things, just what I choose to finish, and when I choose to finish.

Isn't it something how words come to haunt - know I did better with my own children.



knit1purl1 said:


> Thank you everyone. What a laugh. We do as much or as little as we want, in as much or as little time as we want. It's our hobby and we love it. If, no when, I get fed up with something, I find another pattern (hopeless without a pattern) and start another garment. I like to knit baby clothes, which I give to anyone that wants hand-knit items. I don't like to have more than three wip or I mislay the patterns. I haven't yet mastered circular needles. One thing I don't do is knot, as I can still feel Mum's disapproval over my shoulder and I am 63 (she died when I was 26).


----------



## VBCrafting (Jan 20, 2016)

I look forward to the day I am good enough to freestyle it. Today I need all the help I can get. .


----------



## VBCrafting (Jan 20, 2016)

I so look forward to the day I am good enough to freestyle it. Right now I look for all the help I can get.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

We all have knitting sins we are guilty of. I have so many patterns that I printed off and will never use, maybe one day I tell myself. I have unfinished items I will either throw out or rip out for another project. There is no race to get it done, we all just work at our own pace. Thanks for sharing your knitting habits.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I can relate to a lot of these things. Use old straight needles that belonged to my mum and a couple of aunts, prefer to use circular needles whenever I can, always use acrylic yarn, use knots (only at the edges), but if I find a knot in my yarn I frog back to the start of the row, don't do swatches, tried knitting socks and hated them, need I go on? I knit and crochet for pleasure and enjoy what I do.


----------



## Petrichor (May 31, 2016)

My weirdness with knitting is my 24" straight needles. And the hours I have spent in the garage to try/fail/succeed to manufacture the sizes I need. My fear is being called to jury duty. Judge: "Juror #9,10,11, put those down this instant! Do it now! .... Baliff, remove Juror #9,10,11 to the cells for contempt of court. And, NO, Madamn, you may not finish the row!"


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

Your confession is totally unnecessary IMHO. I love to fish. I live to fish. I will fish anytime, anywhere. I do not fish to catch anything. I often fish without bait and with only an ugly lure. Fishing should allow the fish an even break. More often than not, I toss them back, either because they are way too small or because it is the fish and game regulation for the lake behind our house. I have caught one pelagic game fish from a trawler in my entire life. I gave the steaks to my host even though I love to eat swordfish and wahoo. I used to catch twenty pound Ling Cod and Red Rock Cod off the California coast when I still weighed just a few pounds more than that more than six decades ago. Sadly, they are all gone now. When I fish, it is for pleasure, relaxation and seldom results in catching a fish.

I took to crochet and knitting a quarter century ago to alleviate post-op strabismus after maxillo-facial reconstruction. I discovered that it was also therapeutic and cathartic for combat related PTSD and just plain relaxing fun akin to doing a mantra. I have continued. It is another outlet for recreational mathematics besides origami. The UFO's and WIP's abound. The extensive stash is entirely acrylic and occupies whole areas of the house created just for yarn. I am fully aware that natural fiber always makes better garments. I do lace. I make up my own patterns for many of my prize winners. I learn new techniques every time I start a new project. I don't think that I knit or crochet quite like anyone else, since it was self-taught. I watch on-line video tutorials and wonder why in blazes there is so much wasted motion and why the yarn is held on the other hand. I get the job done and can produce fabrics just as well doing it my way. Then, again, I learned to type on an old-fashioned up-right Remington when I was a little kid. By the time I took a typing course in High School I could not get away from my own four finger, two thumbs method. I was able to type the required 60 cwpm required to pass the course. Mr. Ronnie Funk, our teacher, would stand behind me and shake his head in wonder, but he did not insist that I break my terribly bad typist habits. After I returned from Vietnam I actually held several jobs that required typing skills. Nobody ever objected.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh my word, you made me smile! I'm guilty of pretty much everything you've confessed! Unfortunately though, I DO have to use a pattern - enjoy you're crafting! I really enjoy this forum, you often get to read something completely different  keep smiling


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bought a knitting machine years ago, one I just had to have - cannot find the book, have yet to use it - but it is "on the list"!



bellflory said:


> Books, four our fathers and 4 hail Mary's should do it. I'm a knitting snob. Have to knit with my expensive needles. No one I know knits, so I'm the only one who knows what they are. But they just make me feel so good! I seldom swatch, but after 40 years of knitting, my gauge is not the same for each yarn (if you're thinking 'then you'd better swatch') you'd be right. I started a hand made quilt for my sister's 60th birthday about 5 years ago, she has seen it and knows it's for her. It still needs to be quilted, and her birthday is in 2 months......and still I knit. I've placed the quilt over the chair that I sit in so I can't ignore it, but I've found it to be fairly comfortable to throw over my legs while I knit. I'm thinking of retiring from nursing after 45 years, so scaling everything back would be prudent. Everything except the two knitting machines I just bought with all the contraband that goes with them. If you need me later, I'll be headed over to church to confession.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


You have just described a creative person! The 'rules' are just a kind of map but you freely wander off the beaten path and see all the undiscovered beauty others have not. :sm24:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Aye Aye Aye!!
I am also guilty as charged.....
I could care less what other peppl think about it, too!
Opinions are like armholes: everybody has them and sometimes they are stinky.... :sm12:


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


You're so funny Maria, Since this is a hobby I'm all for doing your own thing. I have to confess that in the last few years I'm more of a yarn collector than a knitter, I still have to go out and buy different yarn for my project because I have a definite idea what I want when I start it, I always tie knots in my knitting, I refuse to knit socks, I'll knit with any yarn I darn well feel like, I don't like knitting sweaters in the round but other things are fine, I swatch when I'm making garments but they often still don't turn out the size I expect, I knit lace before it was called that and it wasn't considered anything special at that time. I know I've committed other sins as well but I'm not sharing those secrets. I love getting together with other knitters. They are so much fun.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Earlier today I thought of what I wish for my husband to build me for my yarn stash - looks similar to yours - great minds think alike!

One daughter just built a new home - she has HER OWN craft room - it is quite large - she is currently organizing all of her fabrics and other items - I just want to put my chair in there, close and lock the door - just give me access to "the facilities!"



Doc Ruffmo said:


> Your confession is totally unnecessary IMHO. I love to fish. I live to fish. I will fish anytime, anywhere. I do not fish to catch anything. I often fish without bait and with only an ugly lure. Fishing should allow the fish an even break. More often than not, I toss them back, either because they are way too small or because it is the fish and game regulation for the lake behind our house. I have caught one pelagic game fish from a trawler in my entire life. I gave the steaks to my host even though I love to eat swordfish and wahoo. I used to catch twenty pound Ling Cod and Red Rock Cod off the California coast when I still weighed just a few pounds more than that more than six decades ago. Sadly, they are all gone now. When I fish, it is for pleasure, relaxation and seldom results in catching a fish.
> 
> I took to crochet and knitting a quarter century ago to alleviate post-op strabismus after maxillo-facial reconstruction. I discovered that it was also therapeutic and cathartic for combat related PTSD and just plain relaxing fun akin to doing a mantra. I have continued. It is another outlet for recreational mathematics besides origami. The UFO's and WIP's abound. The extensive stash is entirely acrylic and occupies whole areas of the house created just for yarn. I am fully aware that natural fiber always makes better garments. I do lace. I make up my own patterns for many of my prize winners. I learn new techniques every time I start a new project. I don't think that I knit or crochet quite like anyone else, since it was self-taught. I watch on-line video tutorials and wonder why in blazes there is so much wasted motion and why the yarn is held on the other hand. I get the job done and can produce fabrics just as well doing it my way. Then, again, I learned to type on an old-fashioned up-right Remington when I was a little kid. By the time I took a typing course in High School I could not get away from my own four finger, two thumbs method. I was able to type the required 60 cwpm required to pass the course. Mr. Ronnie Funk, our teacher, would stand behind me and shake his head in wonder, but he did not insist that I break my terribly bad typist habits. After I returned from Vietnam I actually held several jobs that required typing skills. Nobody ever objected.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for this post! I never knit swatches, rarely block finished items, don't know my style of knitting, can't seem to fix a slipped stitch mistake without frogging back to the "scene of the crime", but do enjoy knitting and projects more often than not, turn out good  Not meaning to brag, probably a fluke


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep. I'm with you on most of these but my biggest one is knitting when I really should be doing something else...like maybe cleaning?? Great post. Thanks much and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

I am pretty new to KP and am I glad I joined. I have followed this thread since the beginning and put in my two cents worth as well. You folks make me laugh. It is interesting to see how alike and also how different we are. I have learned things I didn't know, some of which I wish I had learned sooner ????. I look forward everyday now to seeing what new topics come up. Hope everyone is having a wonderfully blessed day❤❤


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

Got a good laugh out of this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks for starting my day with a giggle!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## stormmtnknitter (Mar 6, 2013)

You are a girl after my own heart. I hate to admit these things to the yarn snobs I sometimes hang out with.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Jaymacphe said:


> I can relate to all of those except that l am hopeless and helpless without a pattern (mind you l can knit scarves beautifully)
> and thank you for the chuckle.......


Me too - I can relate to all of those - it's refreshing to confess our sins!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I love your post! Many of your secrets I share! However, I hate seaming, love circular needles and am trying so hard to start, work and end one project before beginning another. I used to, like you, have several projects going at once. It was because I'd get bored with one and could pick up another and get excited all over again. Thanks for sharing your secrets, and keep on knitting!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

You go, girl! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

This is some confession! I relate to some of your doings. Never knitted socks yet either. Just knitted a wash cloth lately from boredom. Have no problem frogging the whole sweater. Still have unfinished projects. Buying yarn because I like the way it looks and feels, not knowing what I will knit from it and it is never enough for what I choose. Never knit a swatch. Still don't know much about Dk fingering yarn except for bulky yarn. So we all have been there in one way or another. As long as we enjoy knitting. Lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> Your confession is totally unnecessary IMHO. I love to fish. I live to fish. I will fish anytime, anywhere. I do not fish to catch anything. I often fish without bait and with only an ugly lure. Fishing should allow the fish an even break. More often than not, I toss them back, either because they are way too small or because it is the fish and game regulation for the lake behind our house. I have caught one pelagic game fish from a trawler in my entire life. I gave the steaks to my host even though I love to eat swordfish and wahoo. I used to catch twenty pound Ling Cod and Red Rock Cod off the California coast when I still weighed just a few pounds more than that more than six decades ago. Sadly, they are all gone now. When I fish, it is for pleasure, relaxation and seldom results in catching a fish.
> 
> I took to crochet and knitting a quarter century ago to alleviate post-op strabismus after maxillo-facial reconstruction. I discovered that it was also therapeutic and cathartic for combat related PTSD and just plain relaxing fun akin to doing a mantra. I have continued. It is another outlet for recreational mathematics besides origami. The UFO's and WIP's abound. The extensive stash is entirely acrylic and occupies whole areas of the house created just for yarn. I am fully aware that natural fiber always makes better garments. I do lace. I make up my own patterns for many of my prize winners. I learn new techniques every time I start a new project. I don't think that I knit or crochet quite like anyone else, since it was self-taught. I watch on-line video tutorials and wonder why in blazes there is so much wasted motion and why the yarn is held on the other hand. I get the job done and can produce fabrics just as well doing it my way. Then, again, I learned to type on an old-fashioned up-right Remington when I was a little kid. By the time I took a typing course in High School I could not get away from my own four finger, two thumbs method. I was able to type the required 60 cwpm required to pass the course. Mr. Ronnie Funk, our teacher, would stand behind me and shake his head in wonder, but he did not insist that I break my terribly bad typist habits. After I returned from Vietnam I actually held several jobs that required typing skills. Nobody ever objected.


My husband, an avid fisherman, would have loved to sit and talk with you. He fished and fished a huge variety for over 65 yrs. Many yrs ago, he fished for cod and in the most recent yrs for recreation and catch and release. I would love to watch you knit not like anyone else. I learned on a Remengton and remember those dreaded timed tests. I passed. And now, look how far we've come. Tapping on an iPad.

I tie knots, use acrylic, have to have a pattern as I do not have a creative cell in my body, do not use a lifeline or do a gauge. And also just stepped over to the spinning world.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Patterns? . . . Straight needles? . . . Swatch? 
I know not those terms.

Actually, I am using someone else's patterns for a couple of the projects now on the needles, but usually I do my own. When I do use a pattern, I don't follow it slavishly.
I stopped using straight needles years ago when I was doing some of my knitting on public transportation - with circulars, I didn't need to worry about dropping one needle and having it roll away down the bus or train. I sent most of the straights to an organization that was collecting needles and yarn to send to women displaced by the Bosnian war - how long ago was that?
I do swatch occasionally, but then usually make the swatches big enough for great-granddaughters to use as blankets for their Barbies.
I knit mainly things where gauge doesn't matter. When I make sweaters or hats, they are not for anyone in particular. I donate them to various charitable organizations and figure they will fit somebody.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

YAY! A great way to start my morning. A REAL person...I love acrylic yarn and use it most of the time...have done lace though, many times, and love it...have never knitted socks, nor will I ever. I just hate knitting with circulars and dpns...I never swatch and my things always fit. Amazing! And yes I tie knots too. Knitting is totally fun for me and always will be. I "throw" the yarn and have no desire to ever switch to Continental. I knit fast enough already and my tension is perfect. So there you go.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

First of all, thank you for your service. You are a survivor and a creator! Your attitude about all of it is inspiring and delightful. Keep sharing your stash, your work and your comments with us.


----------



## bigqueengrandma (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol. I share some of the same sins! I currently have a child's sweater and a shawl for myself going on! Lace makes me crazy but I have done it. My daughter loves homemade socks so I do make them but I'm not crazy about them. But I DO love knitting in the round. Either double points or circular! Seems so much faster. I can't do intarsia in the round ( can anyone?) so I did the tops of my husband's socks flat. Stitched the seam and finished on double points!


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes!!!! I just love being in this club! Wish we could have a Knitting Paradise Convention!
Would never thing of bashing you! Had a great laugh with my coffee! Thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

bigqueengrandma said:


> Lol. I share some of the same sins! I currently have a child's sweater and a shawl for myself going on! Lace makes me crazy but I have done it. My daughter loves homemade socks so I do make them but I'm not crazy about them. But I DO love knitting in the round. Either double points or circular! Seems so much faster. I can't do intarsia in the round ( can anyone?) so I did the tops of my husband's socks flat. Stitched the seam and finished on double points!


I have done intarisa in the round on socks but boy is it fiddly.


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Didn't you know that knitters are nice people. We are not judgemental for the most part. I love to make socks and frequently use self striping yarn. It wasn't until I joined KP that I realized that they were SUPPOSED to match. Lol. ( I still make them my way).


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

My kind of girl!


----------



## AllisonK (Oct 18, 2015)

I never thought about whether my needles were cheap or not so most likely they are. If they work, who cares?


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks, I needed a laugh this morning. You're my kind of girl!


----------



## ynipper (Sep 21, 2013)

These responses make me feel SO much better! I knit by "throwing" my thread. I heard someone make the statement that they did not know there were people who still threw their thread. So, I thought this must not be a good thing, so I tried to learn a different way. Finally went back to the way I was use to doing it, and started enjoying knitting again. I also decided if I enjoy knitting and the end product pleases me, that is what matters!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Naughty girl. Thanks for the morning boost. Love ya. Confess everyone.


----------



## suzif (Feb 17, 2016)

Great post. I'm with you on most items. I did make a pair of two-needle sox. They are too big, but I wear them for slippers. Started another pair - had a problem so ripped them out and made a scarf! I've never gotten used to circular needles. I don't mind seaming. I don't swatch either, but then I am making mostly hats and scarves now. Made sweaters years ago, and they turned out well, but don't have the patience now. Happy knitting!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Books you made my day! You go on keeping on!!!


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

I love all of your comments and confessions. Makes me realize I'm not alone.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats on your honesty! Very introspective! Brave woman!


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

It's good to know I am not the only one who does knitting no-nos.????


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

My confession-I am pattern dependent, a yarn snob, made myself learn to knit on circs and dpn's because I am lazy and hate seaming, made myself learn to knit socks which I now love because they fit well, and they impress strangers when you are sitting someplace working on them, gauge totally confuses me, I shall never make a sweater as I would get bored and never finish, and just ordered a boat load of yarn from Knitpicks after telling myself all week that I wouldn't. :sm14: So sue me. It's the process not the product after all.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I also do not block. Every thing seems to fit and look nice.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

linzers said:


> You are so funny. Thanks for the laugh. Great way to start the day.


I'm with you, Linzers! Sounds like Book is the happy-go-lucky type, with the attitude of "if it works for me, why do YOU care?" 
I also had a good laugh, husband looked up and demanded to know what's so funny. How do you explain to a guy who doesn't know (or care) how to hold a knitting needle and calls anything that consists of twisted strands "wool" (yes! even my #200 bobbin lace making cotton).


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome, Friend!!!!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh, you and I are very much the same when it comes to our knitting. 
Have a good day everyone, 
Judy


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

In Colorado we have more pleasant ways to get "stoned"


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

Jaymacphe said:


> I can relate to all of those except that l am hopeless and helpless without a pattern (mind you l can knit scarves beautifully)
> and thank you for the chuckle.......


Me too! I have tried so hard to knit some of the dresses & sweaters I have seen on this site but end up frogging them. I must have a pattern or a very simple chart to follow.


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Forgive me, for I too have sinned. 

I seldom use the intended yarn or weight for a project. 
I refuse to work with non-washable wool.
I will most likely never knit a sock, much less two.
I'm completely dependent on my circulars and dpn's. I don't even own any straight needles.
I often combine knit and crochet. (My knit bobbles look like some kind of ugly tumor growing out of my project, so I use the crochet method to make bobbles)
I use bread twisties for stitch markers.
I too love acrylic.
I don't print off patterns, however, I actually pay for an online backup service that holds all my digital patterns. I told myself I would also backup important documents and photos too. Never happened.

That being said, I love the crafts and believe we all have our peculiar ways of obtaining the end result we are all looking for. Do what makes you happy!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> My husband, an avid fisherman, would have loved to sit and talk with you. He fished and fished a huge variety for over 65 yrs. Many yrs ago, he fished for cod and in the most recent yrs for recreation and catch and release. I would love to watch you knit not like anyone else. I learned on a Remengton and remember those dreaded timed tests. I passed. And now, look how far we've come. Tapping on an iPad.
> 
> I tie knots, use acrylic, have to have a pattern as I do not have a creative cell in my body, do not use a lifeline or do a gauge. And also just stepped over to the spinning world.


Now, just a darned minute! You say you don't have a creative bone in your body?? Hogwash! Have you ever made anything that looked exactly like the pattern you chose? I haven't. Because you are selecting the yarn, the fiber, the color, the needle type and have your own personal tension, your finished item will never look like anyone else's. (If you don't believe me, try having a knitting friend do a row on one of your projects. Pick a something with a fairly short row since you will have to tink.) Oh yeah. You also are spinning your own yarn, which makes the project even more unique.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love your post, Books, you have a wonderful sense of humor!


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

I tie knots, I don't swatch, (I have done from time to time but when I do that's when it all goes wrong) I hate charts, I some times knit socks, I don't like needles larger than 6mm, I love to knit lace and me ever loving has no idea how big my stash is.
Knitting forever. Yay! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

what a hoot! do you want us to forgive you? no forgiveness is necessary - do your own thing is my motto


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

OMG you just made my day. If so many people would just knit and stop being the knitting police this would be such a great place. Can't stop laughing.


----------



## pyfairy (Dec 7, 2013)

headlemk said:


> In Colorado we have more pleasant ways to get "stoned"


 :sm24: At least I'm not the only one who had a flashback from her teenage years! Wish the powers that be would go ahead and legalize it for medical use across the whole US. This fibro flare has lasted over a year now and nothing seems to help. Really bites that I can only knit or crochet for a few minutes before the pain stops me. I refuse to take opioids and other treatments don't help much. Wonder if "smoking one" or drinking wine would be another dark secret, LOL!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Books, you are too much! What courage you have and what a point you make! As long as it is enjoyable to you "keep it up". I am with you on almost all your "sins" (shall I say) and very happy. You made my morning!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't knitt so don't understand the dos and don'ts or ins and outs of knitting, but when I  started to crochet, I had a hard time with holding the hook. The instructor insisted that I hold it this one way. To her it was the only way to do it. I could not di it. My hand kept going over the hook. Once I learned to get past the chain stage. I was able to take off. Never had a problem, but I always felt that I was doing it wrong. But thanks to the wonderful world of the Internet, I found out that you hold the hook the way it feels comfortable. No longer feel guilty.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm with you on 5 of them - very funny. Hope you don't get any flack.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't like to knit without a pattern. Don't like to make changes to patterns, but have.
Love circular needles, whether knitting straight or not. In fact I'm getting ready to sell almost all of my straight needles.
Don't like to swatch.
Have multiple projects going at one time. 
Have knit socks, but not sure why for I don't like to wear them. They sure can be pretty though.
Acrylic yarn is ok, but I L.O.V.E the feel of really nice, soft, natural yarn. I'm a slow knitter, so I can enjoy working with it a long time. I try to justify the cost that way.
Knots? Doesn't everyone join yarn that way?? I do sometimes use Russian join or another one I can't name.
Main thought: I love to knit and I like the things I knit when I get thru with them. 
Second thought: I collect patterns and yarn more than anything.


----------



## stbAF (Jul 22, 2016)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


You're not alone. I'm guilty of most of those things. But I am also a bit...I don't know...OCD or a perfectionist. I see a mistake and I can't let it go. I have to rip out until the mistake and fix it. Most of the time I end up ripping out even more because then I can't figure out how to get the knitting back onto the needles correctly so there's not another mistake. Sometimes I will start over entirely even if I'm many rows into it. On the upside...my yarn lasts a long time. The fiber content of the yarn doesn't bother me. Wool Ease is my favorite to knit (or crochet) with mostly because I like how it looks and feels when I make scarves for my kids and their friends. For some reason, they love them. Just chunky crocheted infinity scarves. Some of the yarns (Red Heart Sper Saver) just doesn't feel good to me and tends to dry out my hands, so I avoid that. Same with cotton. But I don't usually like the feel of store-bought cotton sweaters, either...always look for a blend of wool (and cashmere---love love love---if it's on clearance).

My question for you? Why the confession? If you enjoy something and it's not causing harm to you or anyone else, then there is nothing to apologize for. In fact, I admire you for doing what makes you happy despite what anyone thinks or what "the Joneses" are doing. I'd think less of you if you DIDN'T do what makes you happy rather than what makes someone else happy.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

It's ok, there are no knitting police. Mistakes are design elements. If you like it, do it. No worries!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

We all have our do's and don't but for me I enjoy is the craft and collecting. Collecting patterns. collecting needles,collecting yarn, collecting tools and bags. I enjoy every aspect and if I have a bad day and get bored I have the luxury of starting a new project.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

ynipper said:


> These responses make me feel SO much better! I knit by "throwing" my thread. I heard someone make the statement that they did not know there were people who still threw their thread. So, I thought this must not be a good thing, so I tried to learn a different way. Finally went back to the way I was use to doing it, and started enjoying knitting again. I also decided if I enjoy knitting and the end product pleases me, that is what matters!


For the longest time I didn't know there WAS any other way to knit. My mom taught me 50+ years ago and I've done it the same ever since. I have watched some tutorials on flicking and continental knitting but it seems more trouble than it's worth to relearn how to knit. My finger just knows to throw the yarn. As the saying goes "if it isn't broke, then don't fix it". ????


----------



## jeanhelton (Mar 30, 2016)

Wonderful! Love what you just said. I don't have that many on the needles but do have some. Can't wait to get another one going. Thanks you made my day! I don't know when you wrote this but liked anyway.


----------



## stbAF (Jul 22, 2016)

Before I made an account here I came looking for easy patterns. I like the diversity of so many things to talk about aside from knitting...especially the other crafts since I do other things also. 

I read where someone talked about splitting the yarn on the end of the one skein and the beginning of the next and then braiding them together. I've tried that and it works very well. Before that I only knotted together and thought that was the only method. I'm so happy with my new skill that I haven't attempted, let alone looked for, anything else. But I should.


----------



## lilyva (Mar 14, 2015)

I will give you the advice.I gave knitting students I taught I'll show you the way I do if another way works for you that's fine.I never had a knitter that worked standing on her head in a swimming pool, but if I did I wouldn't discourage her.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

stbAF said:


> You're not alone. I'm guilty of most of those things. But I am also a bit...I don't know...OCD or a perfectionist. I see a mistake and I can't let it go. I have to rip out until the mistake and fix it. Most of the time I end up ripping out even more because then I can't figure out how to get the knitting back onto the needles correctly so there's not another mistake. Sometimes I will start over entirely even if I'm many rows into it. On the upside...my yarn lasts a long time. The fiber content of the yarn doesn't bother me. Wool Ease is my favorite to knit (or crochet) with mostly because I like how it looks and feels when I make scarves for my kids and their friends. For some reason, they love them. Just chunky crocheted infinity scarves. Some of the yarns (Red Heart Sper Saver) just doesn't feel good to me and tends to dry out my hands, so I avoid that. Same with cotton. But I don't usually like the feel of store-bought cotton sweaters, either...always look for a blend of wool (and cashmere---love love love---if it's on clearance.


I'm with you on this. I do not necessarily think of myself as OCD but if I make a mistake, even if it's one that only I would ever know is there, I HAVE to go back and fix it. I have done a lot of tinking and grumbling at times like that.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

This is a lovely thread. I also do not swatch... Have done so, but I seem to be able to get three or more measures from the same swatch, so not much use. A pattern is a lesson, each one has something for me to learn. They are however, seldom followed verbatim... most are only read. Once they are understood... I have no real need of them (as most of my yarn is the wrong weight/fiber composition). I don't use acrylic (much) as that would require me to buy yarn.... My choices to buy yarn in the area are wal mart or dollar tree. Every where else that sells yarn is over 50 miles away. However I reclaim yarn from other peoples old sweaters (thus the lack of the called for yarn...). Being dyslexic, I have flunked typing three times (in three different schools/states) I don't therefore see any reason to stick to any one knitting style. I use whatever bit of movement/knitting style gets the job done. I have tried many styles (that I have the equipment for. I.e. I own no knitting belt or extra long dpns etc.) I knit with whatever equipment I can find/afford. And I do not understand the instruction to flip your work... I only see the back of my work while I'm trying to figure out how to do a stitch. I have never and have no inclination to ever knit a blanket/afghan. I have only crochet one baby blanket in the last 40 years...and will not repeat the experience. Though I always have a sock on the needles I don't always do two of them. And for the most heinous crime of all. I have not knit a single stitch in the last three (or is it 4) days... cause I'm trying real hard to spin this alpaca I splurged on into some kind of string/yarn.... Anybody know how to get 1 inch alpaca to morph into many yards of yarn?
PS if the Knitting police show up on my doorstep... they will be summarily spun and knit into something more useful.......


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

wjeanc said:


> No offense taken. I am not the knitting police and thus feel that as long as the project gets done, looks like it should and you as the creator of said project are happy with the results, it's all good. After all, it's YOUR hobby, your time and your materials.
> 
> Enjoy!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree what ever works for you is right!


----------



## stbAF (Jul 22, 2016)

CherylH said:


> For the longest time I didn't know there WAS any other way to knit. My mom taught me 50+ years ago and I've done it the same ever since. I have watched some tutorials on flicking and continental knitting but it seems more trouble than it's worth to relearn how to knit. My finger just knows to throw the yarn. As the saying goes "if it isn't broke, then don't fix it". ????


This so reminds me of trying my hand at snowboarding. If learned to ski in my early 20s and it took a few years and a lot of falling to get decent at it. Then I tried my hand at snowboarding which was the in thing. I kept falling and was like "I've been through being sore and wet when I learned to ski. Do I really want to do that again when I can ski?" The answer was a resounding NO! I've been on skis ever since.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I want to knit with you!! Some of my knitting buddies make me feel guilty when I see them swatching and doing everything by the book. I may not do everything "right" but I like the results (most of the time) and enjoy my time knitting. It's my "me" time and I do it for relaxation as much as the end results.
bbk


----------



## iqed2000 (Jun 12, 2016)

So-o-o many patterns...so little time. My greatest sin is printing patterns off the web. I knit and crochet for charity mainly beanies for our troops, hats & booties for preemies, and chemo caps. If I am not knitting or crocheting, I am sorting through all the patterns for the next project. Except for one crochet beanie pattern, other patterns are not repeated. My husband knows to leave me alone for an hour or two each day with my needles...it's my meditation time.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

mdherde said:


> Won't get stoned from me. As long as you enjoy knitting and it turns out the way you think it should is all that matters to me. Keep on knitting and enjoy!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
Thanks for the laughs!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## stbAF (Jul 22, 2016)

CherylH said:


> I'm with you on this. I do not necessarily think of myself as OCD but if I make a mistake, even if it's one that only I would ever know is there, I HAVE to go back and fix it. I have done a lot of tinking and grumbling at times like that.


I try to be aware of this...I consider it a character flaw since it's not limited to must my knitting. I need to be more Abe to accept my shortcomings. My other big issue (that I'm trying to work on) is my unwillingness to ask for or accept help. Trying to work on that also, but oftentimes it's just easier to do something myself than it is to explain to someone else how to do it.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

My knitting sins
I own enough knitting patterns and books to open a shop or library.
I will knit anything although I'm not fond of lace.
I've often knit something and hated the yarn and pattern combination and frog the whole lot.
I don't knit for people who don't say thank you and/or don't wear the garment (life's too short)
I keep and note pad next to the bed as I often dream about knitting to scribble down notes and sketches.
Every year we go on holiday I have to buy new suitcases for the family.....suitcases make great yarn storage.????
I have 15 large suitcases of yarn....and more hidden in cupboards.(until the next suitcase is purchased)
I own 3 Sets of interchangable needles, 10 sets of straight needles and too many socks needles to count.
I own about 30 tape measures, I often buy them while out if I've forgotten mine.
I make my own stitch markers with cheap silver charms and 10mm spilt rings.
A lady in Kent had 3 times 300kg's of sock yarn for sale at a decent price.....I bought it all ????.
I follow strangers so I can work out the pattern of their sweater/cardigan.....sometimes I secretly take photos of them.
I have 3 pairs of socks, 4 sweaters and 2 hats on needles.
I take knitting everywhere with me and knit in the doctors, dentists, supermarket queue, while waiting for the kids to come out of school....there isn't a place I haven't knitted.
I wonder what cycling/book items I could knit for myself without looking like a mad woman.( I've already done the saddle cozy and ebook covers)
I am known in my area as knitting woman, although it sounds very superhero like.....I'd like to be called Sarah once in a while ????


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Right on!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Oh wow, this is great, and I relate to almost everything on the list! :sm24:


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

Magicnymph said:


> This is a lovely thread. I also do not swatch... Have done so, but I seem to be able to get three or more measures from the same swatch, so not much use. A pattern is a lesson, each one has something for me to learn. They are however, seldom followed verbatim... most are only read. Once they are understood... I have no real need of them (as most of my yarn is the wrong weight/fiber composition). I don't use acrylic (much) as that would require me to buy yarn.... My choices to buy yarn in the area are wal mart or dollar tree. Every where else that sells yarn is over 50 miles away. However I reclaim yarn from other peoples old sweaters (thus the lack of the called for yarn...). Being dyslexic, I have flunked typing three times (in three different schools/states) I don't therefore see any reason to stick to any one knitting style. I use whatever bit of movement/knitting style gets the job done. I have tried many styles (that I have the equipment for. I.e. I own no knitting belt or extra long dpns etc.) I knit with whatever equipment I can find/afford. And I do not understand the instruction to flip your work... I only see the back of my work while I'm trying to figure out how to do a stitch. I have never and have no inclination to ever knit a blanket/afghan. I have only crochet one baby blanket in the last 40 years...and will not repeat the experience. Though I always have a sock on the needles I don't always do two of them. And for the most heinous crime of all. I have not knit a single stitch in the last three (or is it 4) days... cause I'm trying real hard to spin this alpaca I splurged on into some kind of string/yarn.... Anybody know how to get 1 inch alpaca to morph into many yards of yarn?
> PS if the Knitting police show up on my doorstep... they will be summarily spun and knit into something more useful.......


FUNNY! Your post as well as the others make me feel vindicated! I do all of those things(except spin) and my best knitting buddy makes me feel like a criminal unless I do things her way, which of course is the only way. Wow, that's the way to make friends feel inadequate. Perhaps that's the underlying goal of the knitting police?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

To eachs' own and Live and let live..your life ..your choices ..enjoy life!


----------



## stbAF (Jul 22, 2016)

jonibee said:


> To eachs' own and Live and let live..your life ..your choices ..enjoy life!


Yes!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

There is no fast rule on how to knit. So long as you enjoy what you are doing, all is good and no sins committed.

Personally, I don't make socks, I don't do magic loop, I always tie knots, prefer straight needles, except for hats, and I hate charts and never swatch :sm01: 

I don't believe I have sinned at all.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


You have started my day with a good laugh! Thank you! Hey I am not the knitting police, no judging. I love this forum! Forge on????


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I need a pattern, never use acrylic yarn and only have one project going at a time, otherwise I agree with everything said.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! That's what makes this craft so much fun. There really aren't a lot of rules - just suggestions. Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually I am laughing!!! You are honest and honestly that's refreshing. How funny, I hope you get others to see your humor. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## AliceW (Oct 5, 2015)

Honesty is the best policy and I love yours. I identify with your list except I have never knitted socks or lace. I am so glad there are others who do not swatch besides me. I never do swatch. Awsome knits, Collierville,Tn.


----------



## AliceW (Oct 5, 2015)

Honesty is the best policy and I love yours. I identify with your list except I have never knitted socks or lace. I am so glad there are others who do not swatch besides me. I never do swatch. Awsome knits, Collierville,Tn.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll fess up! I'll just name a few.I hate to swatch,but do it anyway.
I never want to knit socks with heals and toes,just tubes. To
tie or not to tie knots? I tie.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Had a good laugh with these, but would probably change a few. Self taught on a lot, so whose rules did I break? Any swatch (perish the thought) was usually wrapped around a toy car or doll belonging to someone. My DH always says that any flat surface found gets covered with yarn and books (the kids thought this normal behavior), and we won't mention the amount or locations but usually out in plain sight. I do like to knit socks and everyone, DH and girls love them. My collection of needles isn't mentioned either, but there might be some out there I might like best! Toys and socks take first place for things to make, I now have an almost 10 month old great grandson who likes the teddy bears I make and wants all I make! And then there's the other newer obsession to use, maybe add to, stash-weaving. So round and round we go more yarn and toys to play with.


----------



## Lady Gray (Jul 18, 2016)

Ok I rarely follow a pattern. It's a suggestion for me. The first sweater I tried, by pattern, was a joke. Ended up about 2 sized larger than wanted. V neck was more like half way to belly button. Bottom was close to mid thigh. One sleeve was end of finger tips and other beyond. Ripped out and re-done by another pattern that I used as suggestion. I skipped the sleeves and the button front. It became a nice vest that I like enough to re-do in White and another in Red. White one shrunk every time it was washed but only top to bottom never side to side. 
I don't swatch. I do tie knots. I often wish someone would come up with an average guide by weight and needle size. It would be a great help for our own creations. I've seen the twin size afghan become a


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> My knitting sins
> I own enough knitting patterns and books to open a shop or library.
> I will knit anything although I'm not fond of lace.
> I've often knit something and hated the yarn and pattern combination and frog the whole lot.
> ...


Sarah, you are my kind of people! Have to admit I have never thought to use my empty luggage as yarn storage but it makes perfect sense. I do not know how many sets of needles I own simply cuz they are never all in the same place at one time. If I can't find the ones I need or they are in another WIP I go buy another pair. Then there's the ones people who are cleaning out their garage or crafting room give me. My husband even buys them for me at yard sales! I too can and do knit most anywhere. While I always have more than one WIP on needles I have gotten much better in the last couple of years about actually finishing my projects. ❤


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Books, that was hilarious....your humor creates smiles............


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> My knitting sins
> 
> I wonder what cycling/book items I could knit for myself without looking like a mad woman.( I've already done the saddle cozy and ebook covers)
> 
> ...


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Rules? There are rules? I never saw any rules.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Books for a Monday chuckle. I always have two wip . . . one for daylight knitting and one for evening knitting. I do knot regularly as I just don't trust weaving in to hold. I don't purchase expensive yarn at all and knit everything on circulars. I have a collection of patterns that I will never knit in my lifetime. However, I am a happy knitter and enjoy what I make. If your happy with what you are making and it is relaxing to you, then you just go girl. Everyone is different.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I love circular needles because they take the weight of anything off my old arthritic wrists and hands. I have a sweater done but haven't seamed it yet. I finished the sweater a year and a half ago. I will seam this sweater before I'm too old to enjoy it. I don't swatch. I sort of follow instructions but not consistently. I love knitting so much that I stopped crocheting. I learned to crochet when I was 5 but rarely touch a crochet hook now unless I want to edge my knitting. Well, thank you! I got my knitting sins off my chest and now I can knit. BTW I almost never block! Hugs to all


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

we all belong to the same support group.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you been looking over my shoulder? Guilty of all these 'sins' and more. Been knitting more than 50 years, not got bored yet. NB stash has taken over the conservatory.????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

No stones thrown here, I always swatch but it hasn't helped any of my sweaters to fit the way I want them to. Haven't tried socks, keep meaning to - and I haven't a clue as to my knitting style. I always have to follow a pattern- too chicken to not to, always admire all these talented ladies who just knit and it turns out and wonders of wonders it fits them. 
Love this thread


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

This was such a good laugh! My "worst" sin is starting new projects. My knitting friend gives me grief so I've cut back on starting things and try to keep to just three at the same time. With all you wonderful "sinners" to inspire me, I think I'll go start something new!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

the knitting sins i don't care about:

i do not swatch. i do not block. i do not steam. i do not felt. i do not dye. i generally do not take notes on what i design, because i can't figure them out later. (what does that "6" mean??) i do not plan in advance. i do not follow instructions, patterns or advice in entirety. i do not take requests or orders. i don't repeat projects very often. i finger yarns in the store - the feeling is just as important as the look. i do not buy scratchy yarn no matter what it looks like. i do not buy wool because i'm allergic. (if i wear a wool sweater, it looks like i still have a sweater on when i take it off. i get covered in tiny pink itchy bumps.) i don't know what brioche is.

the knitting sins that bother me:

my needles often end up in a tangle. (i have a system to contain most of them, but i leave them lying around because "i'll use them again". i think it will be soon, but it isn't always. sometimes i even forgot in the meantime what i intended to use them for next!) i have no idea how many wip's i have. i know i am finishing the second of three mermaid blankets with headbands. i crocheted one little sheep for a blanket designed by a friend and have gotten no further. i'm going to make leaf-shaped coasters and placemats for a friend. i have bags of stuff in the closet that need finishing. or starting and finishing. 

i love knitting. i love crochet. i wish tatting were faster, because i would do more of that too! i have to have every gizmo related to those crafts. i have to have more yarn to finish things i started with leftover yarn. i have more things in my head than i can accomplish in this one lifetime. i'm quirky.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

You are just too funny!


----------



## tlporter (May 17, 2016)

I love you! You brightened up my day, and made me realize I am not crazy or at least I am not alone because I also have projects started. Too many to count. I have also realized that I am a yarn hoarder. But I love to knit. I will crochet from time to time but my greatest love is knitting. Thanks for the smile! And have a great day knitting! I'll be in the back yard, under the umbrella with two projects (in case I get bored with the first!)
Terry


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

As long as you enjoy knitting and it turns out the way you think it should is all that matters. 
Keep knitting!!!!! :sm24:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Love all these dark, dark secrets coming out of the knitting basket so to speak. One of my quirky things to do is knit in public and stare at those cell phone addicts--really bugs them that I can knit and stare at the same time. Can't think of anything in particular that I haven't tried and really don't like in knitting except pattern writers that couldn't write for beans--example, description of a sunrise, "got up this morning and there it was, it was pretty and I liked it a whole lot"--now what was pretty and what was there to like? Well that's how some describe things in patterns, free or not it gets frustrating--something like Chinese user manuals for electronics. Currently I'm crocheting (taking a break) slippers and the very generous free pattern pretty much resembles this situation--fortunately pictures were included so I'm making it up as I go, ripping and re-working it, since I'm committed to a special yarn purchase. Swatching--yah well I agree with most of you on that one, ugh, but sometimes it has to be done. Now for my really dark secret--I have none, I usually "bitch" about something or admit when I wrong immediately and get it over with.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

LOVE! I love your honesty....because I do a LOT of this, too! Knitting should never be about rules, but about creating! Knit away, dear one!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> My knitting sins
> I own enough knitting patterns and books to open a shop or library.
> I will knit anything although I'm not fond of lace.
> I've often knit something and hated the yarn and pattern combination and frog the whole lot.
> ...


I love the" I follow strangers to work out the pattern of their sweater...." I've done that. I've also taken photos. My former boss from years ago had a gorgeous sweater with lace border. She not only let me look at it , she took it off and made a photocopy of it. And yes, I did make one for me.

I use patterns for ideas, inspiration. Knit everywhere, tie knots, use acrylic mostly. Have used some "nicer" yarns. Made a baby blanket for every new baby born to coworkers. (Glad I'm retired). Currently have a sweater for me, and several items in the works. Love making socks (on 9" circulars), fingerless mitts. Enjoy combining knit and crochet in the same projects.

I've thoroughly enjoyed this thread, thanks Books, aka Maria for starting it.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Yarnstalker, this is for you but I am not going to do the quote reply because it is too long. It is a bit late to be training your husband, however he should learn that outside work(unless it is fun) is for the men and inside is mostly for women unless it is too high or too heavy, or too strenuous. Sometimes you can trick them into thinking that cooking is fun and of course, whoever cooks has to clean up after themselves. You have to be sneaky to have enough time to knit. MN
PS I love this thread and have not been able to read it all today because it is so long. I hope I can find it another day.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

If it works for you, go for it - we don't need no stinking knitting police!!!????


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I hate swatching but do it anyway, then unravel it.
I accept that most patterns won't really fit me so I'm not afraid to adjust on the fly.
I love knitting shawls and socks, hate knitting with bulky.
I think Elizabeth Zimmermann was a knitting goddess and know several of her patterns off the 'top of my head'.
I consider gauge a suggestion and have knitted larger or smaller to make it work.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I like your post!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL I am guilty of some of these and some that you didn't mention. My biggest sin is WIPs and UFOs -- and what's the difference any way? Thanks for the dose of reality.
"s


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, Books, you do start the best topics! First off, I haven't had time to read all of these, they take time to enjoy. But I can tell you I only swatch when something has to fit and I knit almost nothing that has to fit. Socks are toe up, 2 at a time, because I can adjust the fit. I knit bunches of sweaters (swatches!!) years ago and now only for babies (no swatch). I love knitting lace but have run out of people who want shawls. Gave everyone in family a dishcloth/washcloth for Christmas, said if they wanted more to let me know, not heard from any. That's OK, I HATE doing dishcloths. No idea how many WIP, not even sure where they are. I use acrylic (washable, machine work) and tie knots and hate seaming. I knit continental, love circs, not picky about needles as long as they work with the yarn I want to use. I don't mind charts but really prefer written patterns. And, big one, I am terrible as a test knitter-- I keep wanting to change parts of the pattern. Never again.


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

Love you girls! You make me smile


----------



## Rugmani (May 29, 2014)

Fun anytime!


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

That was lots of fun reading your "confession" :sm02: and it was also great fun reading all the replies you received. I also have a list of confessions but it would take to long to type it all out. :sm04:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

LOL!!! Good for you!


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Love the comment about moving the sticks and yarn around. You have a knack for writing humorously.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I read your post and it did my old heart good to find that it is not just me who is a sinner of these proportions. I have even been complimented on a necklace I was wearing recently and confessed that it was a group of stitch markers I had recently purchased and liked so well that I put them on a chain to show them off. Thanks bethshangirl.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with you! gave me my giggle for the day....I can relate to the author!!!! hugs.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> My knitting sins
> I own enough knitting patterns and books to open a shop or library.
> I will knit anything although I'm not fond of lace.
> I've often knit something and hated the yarn and pattern combination and frog the whole lot.
> ...


Love this. I collect large duffel bags...AC Moore often has them on sale. The yarn loves them because they let it breathe. I love them because they stack so easily in closets, etc., are light weight and don't reveal the secrets inside of them. My stash is nothing compared to many I've met here but I do have way too much yarn. Wait! Can one have too much yarn?? :sm23:


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

NEVER!!!!!


morningstar said:


> Love this. I collect large duffel bags...AC Moore often has them on sale. The yarn loves them because they let it breathe. I love them because they stack so easily in closets, etc., are light weight and don't reveal the secrets inside of them. My stash is nothing compared to many I've met here but I do have way too much yarn. Wait! Can one have too much yarn?? :sm23:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

meetoo said:


> NEVER!!!!!


 :sm06: :sm02: :sm08:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm still new and don't do a lot of things right yet. But the one thing that might be a confession is that sometimes I hide my knitting from my hubby, just so he won't see how much time I am wasting. Not that he is judgmental -- he is very sweet to and indulgent of me -- maybe it is that I feel guilty because I am not getting my other duties completed. Knitting is such an addiction, though!


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

pull your blinds down quickly , the Knitting Police are out there LOL


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

gardenpoet said:


> I'm still new and don't do a lot of things right yet. But the one thing that might be a confession is that sometimes I hide my knitting from my hubby, just so he won't see how much time I am wasting. Not that he is judgmental -- he is very sweet to and indulgent of me -- maybe it is that I feel guilty because I am not getting my other duties completed. Knitting is such an addiction, though!


Oh Yeah. Don't EVER feel guilty for knitting! I would much rather knit than lots of other things. As long as your children and hubby are clean and fed and your house isn't burning down everything else is negotiable! 
Enjoy your knitting time. ????❤


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Books, have you been spying on me? No one can possibly know every one of my secrets like your post. I'm looking around the room and am sure there is a peep hole in the wall. You better watch out, I'll find you.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your "sins"! Each to their own is what I say. If it works and makes you happy then go for it.


books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Great thread, books! I probably commit lots of sins that I don't even know are sins! Here are the ones I'm sure of.

I refuse to try DPNs, but I love Magic Loop.
I have been known to tie a knot or two.
I have 2 shawls and a poncho that only need to have their ends woven, but I can't seem to convince myself to spend the 15 minutes to do it.
I hate seams and have a sweater that's been waiting for over a year to be seamed.
I promised myself last January that I would knit at least 1 charity hat per month, so that I would have at least a dozen to donate to my friend's charity this Christmas--but I've only made 1 hat so far and it's almost August.
I'd rather tink 10 rows than take a chance on ripping them out. Even with a lifeline.


----------



## ynipper (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Cheryl! I agree completely! A hobby, at its best should give us a sense of freedom, joy, anticipation and fulfillment! 
( Love this site more and more every day)!
Happy knitting or crocheting, or whatever brings you joy everyone!!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Loved it! 

I require a pattern. At least I can follow instructions. I have made a pair of socks that can never be worn and I refuse to frog them and fix them. Don't know how anyway. I have made up a pattern for dish cloths and towels which has I used as Christmas presents one year. I try to not tie knots in my work, how to achieve that in lace is escaping me. I am working g on something now that when I have had problems they are all on one side of the item and I am hoping they don't look too bad in the end. I do not like using straight needles because they get caught on things, often what I am wearing, and if dropped they roll away. I love circulars they behave themselves.


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, books...for sharing your knitting *sins*...it's good to get these things off your chest...and I don't feel so all alone now.

I too use cheap needles. In fact, once I was in the waiting room at the doctor's office and misplaced one of my needles. I couldn't stand just sitting there unable to knit...so I asked the receptionist for a pencil and starting knitting with it!

- I lose needles like I lose an earring...and I hold onto to that lone needle forever hoping it's mate will someday appear.

- I've bought yarn and needles from the dollar store, knit a scarf with it and gave it to someone (my apologies to that someone, but it was actually cute).

I've knit items from start to finish before realizing the needle sizes didn't match. I give these things away, which I suppose is shameful, and yet unique in design.

A few reasons why I haven't graduated to using more expensive yarn yet.


----------



## kitkatpat (Jun 25, 2016)

If he wants to paint, he can prep! :sm09: :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> My knitting sins
> I own enough knitting patterns and books to open a shop or library.
> I will knit anything although I'm not fond of lace.
> I've often knit something and hated the yarn and pattern combination and frog the whole lot.
> ...


You win-love your attitude! Sarah.
:sm24:


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL you are too funny!


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been knitting by the seat of my pants for 70 years and have been guilty of all these "sins" at one time or another. When I joined KP I discovered things that I thought I invented myself --- but better versions. Never heard of magic loop until then either and now I am getting good at it. Still learning but doing things my way.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol! I am guilty of all of these except all the projects at once. I do only one thing at a time.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I have just read my way through 16 pages of this topic and must confess that I agree with most of you. 
I am always amazed by the no. of people who knit socks How on earth do your feet fit into your shoes? Nothing but my size 11's fit into mine.
Why knit/crochet dish cloths? Surely they get disposed of regularly.
Why block a perfectly knitted to size garment? I tried it once and melted the garment!!!!!
Why knit a swatch when the wool comes with a recommended needle size?
Why use stitch markers when you can keep your brain active by counting the stitches as you go? 
Knitting on 2 different size needles creates "pattern". The bigger the difference, the greater the pattern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

knit4t said:


> Thanks, books...for sharing your knitting *sins*...it's good to get these things off your chest...and I don't feel so all alone now.
> 
> I too use cheap needles. In fact, once I was in the waiting room at the doctor's office and misplaced one of my needles. I couldn't stand just sitting there unable to knit...so I asked the receptionist for a pencil and starting knitting with it!
> 
> ...


Knitting with 2 needle sizes can be effective. Mind you it is usually significant difference in sizes. But if the whole item is knitted in 2 needle sizes it works- and one guess how I know. I was almost finished before I worked out why it looked different. If I had then started using the right size it would have looked bad instead of different. So different it stayed.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

????????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maureen Therese wrote:
I have just read my way through 16 pages of this topic and must confess that I agree with most of you. 
I am always amazed by the no. of people who knit socks How on earth do your feet fit into your shoes? Nothing but my size 11's fit into mine.*with difficulty. You make sure you are wearing them when you buy new ones and you need broader ones. Writes me on the bus after buying a pair of shoes*
Why knit/crochet dish cloths? Surely they get disposed of regularly.
Why block a perfectly knitted to size garment? I tried it once and melted the garment!!!!!
Why knit a swatch when the wool comes with a recommended needle size? *because not everyone knits to the gauge. So does help avoid wrong sizes and not looking good. But I simply go down a couple of needle sizes because I know this usually works. But especially for newbies it can be useful until they get an idea of what needle size suits them. But I rarely swatch myself- starting with a small like a sleeve wroks just as well IMHO*
Why use stitch markers when you can keep your brain active by counting the stitches as you go? *I'm likely keeping my brain active by reading as well so useful to have a reminder- and not bits of yarn, I have known myself knit them into the pattern! *
Knitting on 2 different size needles creates "pattern". The bigger the difference, the greater the pattern.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Here here. You will have someone standing next to you ....Me...LOL


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

If I didn't see Mona Lisa's picture I would have thought it was my post. 

I love metal long needles and even stick them under my arm. Yes, underarm knitting, but 
I love to knit and all projects look great. 

patterns are great suggestions! 

I don't even feel guilty, but honored to be a member of KP, and love my stash! Books, you are Not alone, just a competent member of this site. 

One more sin for me, I even enjoy crocheting with Plarn (plastic yarn cut from grocery bags) because it is free, save our Earth, and can be used to help homeless or poor people in third World country to sleep.


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

I, too, don't swatch. I also dislike tinking, and am inclined to consider a mistake or two in knitting to contribute to the overall handmade charm of my project!


----------



## stbAF (Jul 22, 2016)

knit4t said:


> Thanks, books...for sharing your knitting *sins*...it's good to get these things off your chest...and I don't feel so all alone now.
> 
> I too use cheap needles. In fact, once I was in the waiting room at the doctor's office and misplaced one of my needles. I couldn't stand just sitting there unable to knit...so I asked the receptionist for a pencil and starting knitting with it!
> 
> ...


What is the result when you use two different sizes? Mine are a different color for each size, so I don't think that would happen to me,


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have never made a dishcloth


----------



## knit4t (Jun 24, 2011)

stbAF said:


> What is the result when you use two different sizes? Mine are a different color for each size, so I don't think that would happen to me,


When I learned to knit a few years ago, I was told to buy/use straight bamboo needles...and they aren't as heavy. But I actually snagged a splinter in my finger using the bamboo ones, so I'm afraid of them now...I feel like the metal ones glide along easier.

Anyway, I have a ton of bamboo needles but bad organization...they're all the same color. It happens a lot.

I used to have this project basket and grabbed the other needle. When I realized what happened I was so mad at myself...but I was making a scarf in a variegated color yarn and that turned out prettier and only noticeable to another knitter, I suppose.

Other times have been with dishcloths and when I was learning I was told to allow the mistakes to happen and don't unravel, just keep going in the pattern...no one will know but you...and I don't always know how to fix some patterns without unraveling the whole thing.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

oh my gosh!!!! I read through all the posts and I don't feel so bad! I have four projects on the go - two baby blankets, a sweater, and a dish cloth. I keep the dish cloth to knit in the car if we are driving into Vancouver, and when finished, start another. I give them to friends for presents, and that way, they can throw out the worn out ones! I have some dish clothes I knit ages and ages ago. They get soaked in Tide and hot water, rinsed, and dried; they last for ages, but some of them have shrunk, so they are used for "wipe ups" and kept under the sink in a special plastic bag, after drying, to be used by my cleaning lady for "odd jobs"!!!! she says she is very thankful, and now knows where they are kept! I love knitting scarves and baby blankets; some of the scarves for needy children and given to charity shops. from what I am told they are snapped up - not only mine but all. so there is a place for our knitting - even if it isn't great, it is appreciated.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I think you covered my sins as well. I sometimes follow the pattern, but it is like cooking, no 2 are exactly the same. I have never done socks and probably never will. I don't like seaming, so try and avoid .I love doing charity knitting, as someone somewhere will love it and it will fit, and it is appreciated.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Roses and cats said:


> Lol! I am guilty of all of these except all the projects at once. I do only one thing at a time.


I confess that people like you (only 1 WIP at a time) totally discombobulate me. I need something to carry around with me to Sr Center, Dr office, etc; then something larger for watching TV; possibly something that isn't going well that I just haven't finished; the list just goes on. I think I really admire your ability to do only one at a time. I just couldn't work that way.


----------



## chocoannie (Aug 7, 2014)

I love the phrase "move sticks and string around until fabric forms"---that makes is sound as if what we do is magic!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

oannejay said:


> If I didn't see Mona Lisa's picture I would have thought it was my post.
> 
> I love metal long needles and even stick them under my arm. Yes, underarm knitting, but
> I love to knit and all projects look great.
> ...


Be careful of using those plastic grocery bags for Plarn! Many of them are now biodegradable! After all that work you don't want your lovely items to self-destruct!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

LOL! I think everybody have a knitting dark secret. Mine is that my circular needles are cheap: metallic Susan Bates, and a couple of Clover bamboo.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

joycevv said:


> I've hidden some of my yarn so well, I can't even find it! And dang if he didn't see the package that came from WEBS yesterday, full of yak down that was marked down too much to resist!! Anyway, it's a lot cheaper than jewelry!


Yarn is a bargain at any price. If you factor in the cost of heroin and street drugs you _don't_ purchase, yarn is very cost effective, and you can't get arrested for buying yarn. So says my dh, the cop. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

chocoannie said:


> I love the phrase "move sticks and string around until fabric forms"---that makes is sound as if what we do is magic!


You mean... it isn't ? :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

knit4t said:


> I too use cheap needles. In fact, once I was in the waiting room at the doctor's office and misplaced one of my needles. I couldn't stand just sitting there unable to knit...so I asked the receptionist for a pencil and starting knitting with it!


i wonder if we are long-lost sisters, knit4t! i've knit with a pencil too. and a chopstick.


----------



## lenore69 (Jun 10, 2016)

I am so with you on this, and you have made me feel so much better about my knitting life. I look at some of the accomplishments of these fine knitters and I know I can never compare. Actually, how do you all knit so beautifully. Anyway, I also hate making a swatch. I just started recently by just making a few rows of stockinette stitch and it seems like it does give you a good idea of what needles to use, but I don't have the patients to make a 30 row one. I throw my yarn and I'm not a fast knitter. The bigger projects that I have done, I didn't like them in the end, so therefore I don't like to spend too much on yarn. I like making fingerless gloves and my family seems to enjoy them as well. I love to knit, the feeling of the yarn between my fingers is so soothing. I also make 8x8 squares to donate for blankets for shelters. I look at this website everyday before bed. I love to see where the people live.


----------



## kitkatpat (Jun 25, 2016)

Lenore69,
Where do you live? I also like seeing where everyone is from!


----------



## kitkatpat (Jun 25, 2016)

Lenore69,
Where do you live? I also like seeing where everyone is from!


----------



## KAP (Nov 23, 2014)

I have several unfinished projects or rather wips, The longest was started when my oldest son was an infant. My youngest grandson will start 1st grade in the fall. I better get back to it to have it done for a great grand baby. Exactly when does a wip become an unfinished project? Oh perfect,,, page 18. I can feel like I have confessed and no one will read it. LOL


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I read it...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KAP said:


> I have several unfinished projects or rather wips, The longest was started when my oldest son was an infant. My youngest grandson will start 1st grade in the fall. I better get back to it to have it done for a great grand baby. Exactly when does a wip become an unfinished project? Oh perfect,,, page 18. I can feel like I have confessed and no one will read it. LOL


Wishful thinking


----------



## lenore69 (Jun 10, 2016)

I live in Darien, Illinois. About 30 miles from Chicago.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahahahahaha I have read every single post on here! What a great laugh I have after every one!


----------



## jeanie427 (Jul 12, 2016)

I read your list of "sins" and I fall right into that category I usually read a pattern and get the gist of it then go my own way. 
Aint it fun?


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I love knitting, I love yarn. I have more than my share of yarn. Needles too, I have needles I will never use again in my life. I have needles that I don't even know I have. I have lost needles, I have found needles, I have enough needles, but if I find some l like I will get them too. I don't use straight needles, but I have many, including the ones my mom had when I was a little kid. I knit almost every day, sometimes I start a new project and sort of keep it out of sight until I am well into it so no one can say, 'started something new huh'. I have had so many projects on needles that I have frogged them and wound the yarn back up because someone might see all I have going and think I might be off my rocker. I have more patterns than most LYS. I have pattern books that are almost 100 years old, some of them are in bad shape and I will never use them, but my mom did, so I keep them. I have never knit an afghan, and most likely won't. I have knit one shawl, for my dear sister in law who passed away last summer. All of my babies come home from the hospital in sweater, booties and caps that I knit for each one of them, I still have some of them and the owners have the rest of them. I didn't want to enter anything in the fair because I didn't think it was knit well enough. My daughter entered a pair of booties and I won a blue ribbon. I have about 50 blue ribbons and probably 15-20 purple rosettes that I won with my knitting. I have knit for all my kids, grand kids, nieces, nephews, kids I baby sat for who now have grand kids. I have taught many others to knit, and will probably teach someone else. I just finished buttons on 3 baby sweaters today, they are all blocking right now. I am knitting for my great grand kids that I don't have yet, but hope to some day, it's not looking real bright as of right now tho. Some of the grands are old enough, but just not ready yet. I probably have other secrets that I have not yet discovered yet, but one more. I miss Disgo a lot, his wisdom was way beyond me and I was learning a lot from him. And another thing--I must confess, I have exactly an unknown number of WIP's, I have no idea how many.


----------



## stbAF (Jul 22, 2016)

GloryP said:


> Hahahahahaha I have read every single post on here! What a great laugh I have after every one!


This made me smile.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

stbAF said:


> This made me smile.


me too!!!!!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Deshka... I bet it was good to get all of that off your chest. 
Now you can get on and start something new. Good luck.


----------



## bobbie4 (Mar 24, 2016)

Deska - great read for early this AM. Like you I am knitting for future great grands. With 7 GD's I should have plenty to knit for. Hope chest has been added to over the years with knitted & crocheted items. Can't wait to hear your other secrets. Do tell!!


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Nothing better than FREE therapy! Thanks all of you that made comments!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I also hardly ever swatch, haven't tried socks yet, been saying I will for approximately 3 years, not yet. Figure as long as your project comes out the way you wanted it, your good.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

No stones from me, either. I only throw them at the 'knitting police'. Laughed and laughed over your confession. Lots on your list is on my list as well. I too just knit my own way and love doing it. 
You have a grand sense of humor.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Dangrktty said:


> Yarn is a bargain at any price. If you factor in the cost of heroin and street drugs you _don't_ purchase, yarn is very cost effective, and you can't get arrested for buying yarn. So says my dh, the cop. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


This was wonderful! You have a brilliant DH. I am stealing this reasoning and will use it as my future excuse for Everything!!
On to spending my children's' inheritance....


----------



## crafty76ivanhoe (Apr 4, 2016)

good on you, I feel the same way and I do some of your (sins) as well. To each his own is what I say. What is normal anyway. You go girl. :sm02:


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Books I feel vindicated dont often post as might have been ejected from KP for being unorthodox = am 82 yrs old never swatched - still make lotsa knotsa( when finished open them up and tuck out of sight )- often wonder at anxiety expressed re socks knitted first pair when 6 years old and still use same pattern(Patons Wool Book) still dont understand a lot about knitting machines but have 7 machines all ancient and turn a lot of stuff out especially for charity - have huge swatch too selfish to share with anyone - hundreds of knitting needles and cro hook crochet and tunisian hooks always thought everyone on KP Knitting Saints Books you have asuaged my guilt !!!! Cara


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Should read "huge stash" Cara


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey all that sounds normal to me, except I love circular needles. I have several projects started. I don't want to do an inventory. Will get done when they get done. Love and enjoy knitting. Your work is lovely and I enjoy seeing it. We all do things in our own way! There is no wrong way.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey all that sounds normal to me, except I love circular needles. I have several projects started. I don't want to do an inventory. Will get done when they get done. Love and enjoy knitting. Your work is lovely and I enjoy seeing it. We all do things in our own way! There is no wrong way.


----------



## RNash (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL...I started knitting again after a 50 year hiatus. My grandmother taught me when I was a little girl, and it's a bit like riding a bike, you don't really forget everything! Have learned tension is everything for me, swatching is something I should try someday and my stash has grown in one short year to the point where I could knit for the next two, three years without buying more. That's not going to happen!


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh. I too, am guilty of most of these sins!!! Happy knitting


----------



## sandrak320 (Jun 19, 2016)

When we moved around 17 years ago, my youngest discovered my yarn stash. He informed me I wasn't allowed to purchase any more yarn until I had used all I had in boxes. Ha ha. What he doesn't know won't get me in trouble. My stash didn't get a second look when he helped us move a year ago. I think it's because he is now married with a four-year-old daughter and he knows to pick his fights carefully. LOL


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

sandrak320 said:


> When we moved around 17 years ago, my youngest discovered my yarn stash. He informed me I wasn't allowed to purchase any more yarn until I had used all I had in boxes. Ha ha. What he doesn't know won't get me in trouble. My stash didn't get a second look when he helped us move a year ago. I think it's because he is now married with a four-year-old daughter and he knows to pick his fights carefully. LOL


Yep my children have tried to restrict my yarn stash....but now they're older they've given up on me and the youngest well they don't care.
Hubby does mind either because he collects movies on dvd and has approx 7000 of the darn things, so in compassion my yarn stash looks tiny.lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> Yep my children have tried to restrict my yarn stash....but now they're older they've given up on me and the youngest well they don't care.
> Hubby does mind either because he collects movies on dvd and has approx 7000 of the darn things, so in compassion my yarn stash looks tiny.lol


Having a husband who collects things is a great help isn't it? Mine can't say anything because he needs more space than me for all the things he collects.


----------



## alamar (Feb 1, 2015)

This thread has made me smile.
I am a left handed knitter who cannot knit lace
Socks , yes - over 60 of them . I knit them for relaxation.So what if they don't match.
I buy larger sneakers for my socks(size12)
A few years ago, I was knitting a sweater with , horrors, red heart acrylic.
I went to a yarn store to buy needles. I showed the lady what I was knitting - she said
How can you knit with that ......? 
The yarns store is now out of business.
I love to buy needles and yarn in thrift shops. You never know what you will
Find. Recently, I bought a bag of angora - I will figure out what to do with it - 
Trim or accents?
Thank you all, for giving me a chuckle- you are wonderful !!!'


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

books said:


> Okay, decided to confess all my sins:
> Patterns are more of a suggestion for me
> I use cheap straight needles most of the time
> I like acrylic yarn
> ...


I too, am a sinner and have committed most of the same sins as you! I love to knit socks however and use circular needles --- but my biggest sin is that I have waaayyyy too much yarn in exotic fibers that I will most likely not be able to do justice to in the projects I will someday knit with them BUT I will knit whatever I feel like anyway. YOLO!!! :sm24: :sm04:


----------



## quilting82 (Oct 4, 2014)

I too got a chuckle out of your post. Suffice it to say, we agree on many things. I will just make a few comments. I am about to make my first pair of socks for daughter for christmas. I've done other dpns so I figure I'll be ok. I don't do swatches for blankets, scarves, etc. I think its a waste of my time. Only do them for things like sweaters where fit is important.


----------

